# Cam Newton: 'I'm an African-American QB that scares people'



## Kat

Panthers quarterback Cam Newton suggested for the first time Wednesday that race may play a factor in why he's become a lightning rod for public criticism.
''I'm an African-American quarterback that scares people because they haven't seen nothing that they can compare me to,'' said the 6-foot-5, 245-pound Newton.
The No. 1 pick in the 2011 NFL draft out of Auburn, Newton has his share of detractors who either don't like how he plays, his celebrations or his abundance of self-confidence.\
Newton, a leading league MVP candidate putting up record-breaking numbers, said he learned a long time ago that he can't please everyone.
''People are going to judge, and have opinions on things I don't have control over,'' Newton said.
The stout and speedy Newton is beating teams with his arm and his legs, throwing for 35 touchdowns and running for 10 this season. He has helped lead the Panthers (17-1) to their first Super Bowl since 2003. Carolina plays the AFC champion Denver Broncos on Feb. 7 in Santa Clara, California.




Newton: I'm black QB that scares people



Huh?? That doesn't even make sense. 

He is as good looking as he can be, and he is a very good q/b, but I never once thought of his color. I don't get why that has to be brought into everything now days.


----------



## Kat

I know plenty about him, and none of it has anything to do with color. 
When he was at Florida, he was caught climbing out of a window with a laptop he had stolen.
Also when at Florida he took $180,000 from boosters....and trafficked it through his dad's church.
Not sure how they paid off the NCAA while he was being investigated. (if they did..but it all of a sudden disappeared)
I can't recall what else, but remember that much. Then he transferred to Auburn....and the rest is history.

What does ANY of this have to do with his color?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Kat said:


> I know plenty about him, and none of it has anything to do with color.
> When he was at Florida, he was caught climbing out of a window with a laptop he had stolen.
> Also when at Florida he took $180,000 from boosters....and trafficked it through his dad's church.
> Not sure how they paid off the NCAA while he was being investigated. (if they did..but it all of a sudden disappeared)
> I can't recall what else, but remember that much. Then he transferred to Auburn....and the rest is history.
> 
> What does ANY of this have to do with his color?


And now he's an MVP quarterback preparing for the 50th Superbowl


----------



## Kat

TheOldSchool said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty about him, and none of it has anything to do with color.
> When he was at Florida, he was caught climbing out of a window with a laptop he had stolen.
> Also when at Florida he took $180,000 from boosters....and trafficked it through his dad's church.
> Not sure how they paid off the NCAA while he was being investigated. (if they did..but it all of a sudden disappeared)
> I can't recall what else, but remember that much. Then he transferred to Auburn....and the rest is history.
> 
> What does ANY of this have to do with his color?
> 
> 
> 
> And now he's an MVP quarterback preparing for the 50th Superbowl
Click to expand...



Yep. I don't know or understand where all the other came from.


----------



## Theowl32

Predictably, the media is turning this into "race." Yes, of course they are.

What I cannot tell is this. Is Cam Newton saying that the reason why he needs to dance and draw attention to himself and not treat others he competes against with respect is "black culture?"

He draws similar criticism of Johnny Manziel in the way Johnny Football would make the money raining gesture after success.

Of course Manziel is a white as marshmellow fluff.

Ahhhhh, the race narrative though. As pushed by the main stream media. I could be wrong here, but is that what Cam Newton and now Charles Barkley are claiming? That the reason he needs to dance and draw attention to himself is because that is black culture?

If Barkley is claiming that, then that would explain a lot. Never knew that was in their nature and just simply their culture.


----------



## sealybobo

Kat said:


> I know plenty about him, and none of it has anything to do with color.
> When he was at Florida, he was caught climbing out of a window with a laptop he had stolen.
> Also when at Florida he took $180,000 from boosters....and trafficked it through his dad's church.
> Not sure how they paid off the NCAA while he was being investigated. (if they did..but it all of a sudden disappeared)
> I can't recall what else, but remember that much. Then he transferred to Auburn....and the rest is history.
> 
> What does ANY of this have to do with his color?


Remember the fab 5? Chris Webber and jalen rose and jawan Howard all got paid. No one cares. These schools make a lot of money. Want me to stay one more year? Pay me. Schools renig on scholarships when student athletes don't work out. At least the good ones do. They all cheat.

Anyways, now cams a pro and he's amazing. I love the personality. Reminds me of Mohammad Ali.

Half me wants Manning to win one more and half me wants to see a new star on the block. Brass. Vocal. Flamboyant. Arrogant cocky confident himself enthusiastic proud confident talented leader I Love this guy.

And I'm not a hater.


----------



## Rustic

Kat said:


> Panthers quarterback Cam Newton suggested for the first time Wednesday that race may play a factor in why he's become a lightning rod for public criticism.
> ''I'm an African-American quarterback that scares people because they haven't seen nothing that they can compare me to,'' said the 6-foot-5, 245-pound Newton.
> The No. 1 pick in the 2011 NFL draft out of Auburn, Newton has his share of detractors who either don't like how he plays, his celebrations or his abundance of self-confidence.\
> Newton, a leading league MVP candidate putting up record-breaking numbers, said he learned a long time ago that he can't please everyone.
> ''People are going to judge, and have opinions on things I don't have control over,'' Newton said.
> The stout and speedy Newton is beating teams with his arm and his legs, throwing for 35 touchdowns and running for 10 this season. He has helped lead the Panthers (17-1) to their first Super Bowl since 2003. Carolina plays the AFC champion Denver Broncos on Feb. 7 in Santa Clara, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newton: I'm black QB that scares people
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? That doesn't even make sense.
> 
> He is as good looking as he can be, and he is a very good q/b, but I never once thought of his color. I don't get why that has to be brought into everything now days.


Well, he is quite full of himself...


----------



## Papageorgio

How many people get offended when JJ Watt celebrates a sack or a fumble? Hell, he doesn't even score and goes nuts.

Is this because of his white culture? 

Personally, I don't care either way, I do like the idea that Newton gives the ball to a kid after a TD.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Who has been criticizing him?  All I've heard is people praising him.


----------



## Iceweasel

It sounds like he needs to be knocked down a few pegs. Payton is just the guy to do it. 
Although I ain't putting no money on it.


----------



## jillian

TheOldSchool said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty about him, and none of it has anything to do with color.
> When he was at Florida, he was caught climbing out of a window with a laptop he had stolen.
> Also when at Florida he took $180,000 from boosters....and trafficked it through his dad's church.
> Not sure how they paid off the NCAA while he was being investigated. (if they did..but it all of a sudden disappeared)
> I can't recall what else, but remember that much. Then he transferred to Auburn....and the rest is history.
> 
> What does ANY of this have to do with his color?
> 
> 
> 
> And now he's an MVP quarterback preparing for the 50th Superbowl
Click to expand...


exactly. so i'm not sure what the point is....


----------



## ClosedCaption

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Who has been criticizing him?  All I've heard is people praising him.



Because of where we sat, we had a close up view of your conduct in the fourth quarter. The chest puffs. The pelvic thrusts. The arrogant struts and the ‘in your face’ taunting of both the Titans’ players and fans. We saw it all.

I refuse to believe you don’t realize you are a role model. You are paid millions of dollars every week to play hard and be a leader. In the off season you’re expected to make appearances, support charities, and inspire young kids to pursue your sport and all sports. With everything the NFL has gone through in recent years, I’m confident they have advised that you are, by virtue of your position and career choice, a role model.

And because you are a role model, your behavior brought out like behavior in the stands. Some of the Panthers fans in our section began taunting the hometown fans.


Read more here: A Tennessee mom to Cam Newton: Here’s what my 9-year-old saw


----------



## ClosedCaption

I could tell she was still thinking about it as we boarded a shuttle back to our car. “I guess he doesn’t have kids or a Mom at home watching the game,” she added.

I don’t know about your family life Mr. Newton, but I think I’m safe in saying thousands of kids watch you every week. You have amazing talent and an incredible platform to be a role model for them. Unfortunately, what you modeled for them today was egotism, arrogance and poor sportsmanship.

Is that what your coaches and mentors modeled for you, Mr. Newton?


Read more here: A Tennessee mom to Cam Newton: Here’s what my 9-year-old saw


----------



## TheOldSchool

ClosedCaption said:


> I could tell she was still thinking about it as we boarded a shuttle back to our car. “I guess he doesn’t have kids or a Mom at home watching the game,” she added.
> 
> I don’t know about your family life Mr. Newton, but I think I’m safe in saying thousands of kids watch you every week. You have amazing talent and an incredible platform to be a role model for them. Unfortunately, what you modeled for them today was egotism, arrogance and poor sportsmanship.
> 
> Is that what your coaches and mentors modeled for you, Mr. Newton?
> 
> 
> Read more here: A Tennessee mom to Cam Newton: Here’s what my 9-year-old saw


Sounds like a cunty, prude of a woman


----------



## ClosedCaption

He smiles, dances and gives balls to kids. So why all the hate for Cam Newton?

He smiles, dances and gives balls to kids. So why all the hate for Cam Newton?

This season, Cam Newton’s level of play, and the according level of notoriety, has risen sharply. But along with the acclaim for a star quarterback playing at an elite level, so, too, rose a furor from those who see the face of the Carolina Panthers as more villain than hero.

He dances, he smiles, he hands footballs to young fans — each action rustling up irate radio callers or a flurry of letters to the editor. For his part, Newton maintains he doesn’t care but with his Panthers playing in Super Bowl 50 on Feb. 7, the conversation around the perception of perhaps the NFL’s best player will only intensify over the next week.

snip

Race, as he pointed out, almost certainly has something to do with it. Fox Sports’ Jason Whitlock may envision Newton as the new Magic Johnson, with a dazzling smile and a game to match, but Ryan Clark, a former NFL player turned ESPN commentator, recalled the wife of one player telling him that Newton “rubs her the wrong way and I don’t know why.”

” ‘Here’s why he rubs you the wrong way, because you don’t understand it,’ ” Clark said he told her, as retold on the “Mike and Mike” show. “Because for so many years black quarterbacks didn’t have to conform to a way of playing quarterback, they had to conform to a way of behavior. [Seattle Seahawks quarterback] Russell Wilson is easier to take because every time he gets on the mic, he speaks about God ’cause I’ve been around Russell Wilson in a setting where you’re supposed to dance and he has no rhythm.”


----------



## bodecea

Iceweasel said:


> It sounds like he needs to be knocked down a few pegs. Payton is just the guy to do it.
> Although I ain't putting no money on it.


You mean the guy under investigation?


----------



## bodecea

I still love this commercial:


----------



## Unkotare

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Who has been criticizing him?  All I've heard is people praising him.






I agree. This sounds like psyche yourself up for the game stuff.


----------



## Kat

I don't hate Cam Newton. I don't have anything for him either. 

He is good looking if that counts.. lol

Maybe he is just excited b/c he's a new daddy.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty about him, and none of it has anything to do with color.
> When he was at Florida, he was caught climbing out of a window with a laptop he had stolen.
> Also when at Florida he took $180,000 from boosters....and trafficked it through his dad's church.
> Not sure how they paid off the NCAA while he was being investigated. (if they did..but it all of a sudden disappeared)
> I can't recall what else, but remember that much. Then he transferred to Auburn....and the rest is history.
> 
> What does ANY of this have to do with his color?
> 
> 
> 
> And now he's an MVP quarterback preparing for the 50th Superbowl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I don't know or understand where all the other came from.
Click to expand...

Probably experience with white people.


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who has been criticizing him?  All I've heard is people praising him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of where we sat, we had a close up view of your conduct in the fourth quarter. The chest puffs. The pelvic thrusts. The arrogant struts and the ‘in your face’ taunting of both the Titans’ players and fans. We saw it all.
> 
> I refuse to believe you don’t realize you are a role model. You are paid millions of dollars every week to play hard and be a leader. In the off season you’re expected to make appearances, support charities, and inspire young kids to pursue your sport and all sports. With everything the NFL has gone through in recent years, I’m confident they have advised that you are, by virtue of your position and career choice, a role model.
> 
> And because you are a role model, your behavior brought out like behavior in the stands. Some of the Panthers fans in our section began taunting the hometown fans.
> 
> 
> Read more here: A Tennessee mom to Cam Newton: Here’s what my 9-year-old saw
Click to expand...

Except he didnt do any of the pelvic thrusts and other nonsense this one random person accused him of.


----------



## Kat

Probably isn't an answer. Probably he jumped to conclusions.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Probably isn't an answer. Probably he jumped to conclusions.


More likely he just looked at history.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably isn't an answer. Probably he jumped to conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> More likely he just looked at history.
Click to expand...




Too much may be judged by history. Things change, ya know?


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably isn't an answer. Probably he jumped to conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> More likely he just looked at history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much may be judged by history. Things change, ya know?
Click to expand...

When white people in general change pigs will pilot shuttles to the moon.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably isn't an answer. Probably he jumped to conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> More likely he just looked at history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much may be judged by history. Things change, ya know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When white people in general change pigs will pilot shuttles to the moon.
Click to expand...




I would venture to say that when ANY people change if that's the way you see it.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably isn't an answer. Probably he jumped to conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> More likely he just looked at history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much may be judged by history. Things change, ya know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When white people in general change pigs will pilot shuttles to the moon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would venture to say that when ANY people change if that's the way you see it.
Click to expand...

Maybe its just me but I can picture many whites calling Cam "uppity".


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably isn't an answer. Probably he jumped to conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> More likely he just looked at history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much may be judged by history. Things change, ya know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When white people in general change pigs will pilot shuttles to the moon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would venture to say that when ANY people change if that's the way you see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe its just me but I can picture many whites calling Cam "uppity".
Click to expand...



Maybe, I dunno. Uppity never crossed my mind.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> More likely he just looked at history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much may be judged by history. Things change, ya know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When white people in general change pigs will pilot shuttles to the moon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would venture to say that when ANY people change if that's the way you see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe its just me but I can picture many whites calling Cam "uppity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I dunno. Uppity never crossed my mind.
Click to expand...

Not all whites. A lot though.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much may be judged by history. Things change, ya know?
> 
> 
> 
> When white people in general change pigs will pilot shuttles to the moon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would venture to say that when ANY people change if that's the way you see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe its just me but I can picture many whites calling Cam "uppity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I dunno. Uppity never crossed my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all whites. A lot though.
Click to expand...



Well, I hope not. No one I personally know would, and if anyone does, they are disgusting.


----------



## Moonglow

Kat said:


> Panthers quarterback Cam Newton suggested for the first time Wednesday that race may play a factor in why he's become a lightning rod for public criticism.
> ''I'm an African-American quarterback that scares people because they haven't seen nothing that they can compare me to,'' said the 6-foot-5, 245-pound Newton.
> The No. 1 pick in the 2011 NFL draft out of Auburn, Newton has his share of detractors who either don't like how he plays, his celebrations or his abundance of self-confidence.\
> Newton, a leading league MVP candidate putting up record-breaking numbers, said he learned a long time ago that he can't please everyone.
> ''People are going to judge, and have opinions on things I don't have control over,'' Newton said.
> The stout and speedy Newton is beating teams with his arm and his legs, throwing for 35 touchdowns and running for 10 this season. He has helped lead the Panthers (17-1) to their first Super Bowl since 2003. Carolina plays the AFC champion Denver Broncos on Feb. 7 in Santa Clara, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newton: I'm black QB that scares people
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? That doesn't even make sense.
> 
> He is as good looking as he can be, and he is a very good q/b, but I never once thought of his color. I don't get why that has to be brought into everything now days.


He knows that black people scare him, so he figured it must scare everyone..


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> When white people in general change pigs will pilot shuttles to the moon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would venture to say that when ANY people change if that's the way you see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe its just me but I can picture many whites calling Cam "uppity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I dunno. Uppity never crossed my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all whites. A lot though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope not. No one I personally know would, and if anyone does, they are disgusting.
Click to expand...

Just look at how whites reacted to Obama before he even got into the white house. Lots of whites have a major issue with confident Black men.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who has been criticizing him?  All I've heard is people praising him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of where we sat, we had a close up view of your conduct in the fourth quarter. The chest puffs. The pelvic thrusts. The arrogant struts and the ‘in your face’ taunting of both the Titans’ players and fans. We saw it all.
> 
> I refuse to believe you don’t realize you are a role model. You are paid millions of dollars every week to play hard and be a leader. In the off season you’re expected to make appearances, support charities, and inspire young kids to pursue your sport and all sports. With everything the NFL has gone through in recent years, I’m confident they have advised that you are, by virtue of your position and career choice, a role model.
> 
> And because you are a role model, your behavior brought out like behavior in the stands. Some of the Panthers fans in our section began taunting the hometown fans.
> 
> 
> Read more here: A Tennessee mom to Cam Newton: Here’s what my 9-year-old saw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except he didnt do any of the pelvic thrusts and other nonsense this one random person accused him of.
Click to expand...


I know but here's the bigger thing.

Why was this lady's opinion, which everyone has one, cited over and over as a point against Cam? A fan, didn't like the QB? 
A white lady? Didn't "dig it" run that story!!


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who has been criticizing him?  All I've heard is people praising him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of where we sat, we had a close up view of your conduct in the fourth quarter. The chest puffs. The pelvic thrusts. The arrogant struts and the ‘in your face’ taunting of both the Titans’ players and fans. We saw it all.
> 
> I refuse to believe you don’t realize you are a role model. You are paid millions of dollars every week to play hard and be a leader. In the off season you’re expected to make appearances, support charities, and inspire young kids to pursue your sport and all sports. With everything the NFL has gone through in recent years, I’m confident they have advised that you are, by virtue of your position and career choice, a role model.
> 
> And because you are a role model, your behavior brought out like behavior in the stands. Some of the Panthers fans in our section began taunting the hometown fans.
> 
> 
> Read more here: A Tennessee mom to Cam Newton: Here’s what my 9-year-old saw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except he didnt do any of the pelvic thrusts and other nonsense this one random person accused him of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but here's the bigger thing.
> 
> Why was this lady's opinion, which everyone has one, cited over and over as a point against Cam? A fan, didn't like the QB?
> A white lady? Didn't "dig it" run that story!!
Click to expand...

Comfort food?


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would venture to say that when ANY people change if that's the way you see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its just me but I can picture many whites calling Cam "uppity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I dunno. Uppity never crossed my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all whites. A lot though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope not. No one I personally know would, and if anyone does, they are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at how whites reacted to Obama before he even got into the white house. Lots of whites have a major issue with confident Black men.
Click to expand...




I believe that is in err. The reaction was to Obama's politics, not his skin color...............it was just easy to use as racism whether it was or not.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its just me but I can picture many whites calling Cam "uppity".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I dunno. Uppity never crossed my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all whites. A lot though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope not. No one I personally know would, and if anyone does, they are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at how whites reacted to Obama before he even got into the white house. Lots of whites have a major issue with confident Black men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is in err. The reaction was to Obama's politics, not his skin color...............it was just easy to use as racism whether it was or not.
Click to expand...

That was a strong reaction to someone that wanted to work with people on the other side and not even in office yet so you could observe the politics.  I think pretending racism was not the issue is like sticking your head in the sand.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its just me but I can picture many whites calling Cam "uppity".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I dunno. Uppity never crossed my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all whites. A lot though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope not. No one I personally know would, and if anyone does, they are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at how whites reacted to Obama before he even got into the white house. Lots of whites have a major issue with confident Black men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is in err. The reaction was to Obama's politics, not his skin color...............it was just easy to use as racism whether it was or not.
Click to expand...


One point I always like to make is that republicans said Obama was sworn in in the Koran before Obama made any decision ever.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I dunno. Uppity never crossed my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all whites. A lot though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope not. No one I personally know would, and if anyone does, they are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at how whites reacted to Obama before he even got into the white house. Lots of whites have a major issue with confident Black men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is in err. The reaction was to Obama's politics, not his skin color...............it was just easy to use as racism whether it was or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a strong reaction to someone that wanted to work with people on the other side and not even in office yet so you could observe the politics.  I think pretending racism was not the issue is like sticking your head in the sand.
Click to expand...



I don't. Not at all. I do not like his politics, nor do I like Biden's or Hillary's....ALL for the same reason. Others just tried to make not loving Obama about race. IMHO.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all whites. A lot though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope not. No one I personally know would, and if anyone does, they are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at how whites reacted to Obama before he even got into the white house. Lots of whites have a major issue with confident Black men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is in err. The reaction was to Obama's politics, not his skin color...............it was just easy to use as racism whether it was or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a strong reaction to someone that wanted to work with people on the other side and not even in office yet so you could observe the politics.  I think pretending racism was not the issue is like sticking your head in the sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. Not at all. I do not like his politics, nor do I like Biden's or Hillary's....ALL for the same reason. Others just tried to make not loving Obama about race. IMHO.
Click to expand...

So all the monkey jokes and birther nonsense was not based on racists attitudes?


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I dunno. Uppity never crossed my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all whites. A lot though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope not. No one I personally know would, and if anyone does, they are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just look at how whites reacted to Obama before he even got into the white house. Lots of whites have a major issue with confident Black men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is in err. The reaction was to Obama's politics, not his skin color...............it was just easy to use as racism whether it was or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One point I always like to make is that republicans said Obama was sworn in in the Koran before Obama made any decision ever.
Click to expand...

"You lie"


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope not. No one I personally know would, and if anyone does, they are disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at how whites reacted to Obama before he even got into the white house. Lots of whites have a major issue with confident Black men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is in err. The reaction was to Obama's politics, not his skin color...............it was just easy to use as racism whether it was or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a strong reaction to someone that wanted to work with people on the other side and not even in office yet so you could observe the politics.  I think pretending racism was not the issue is like sticking your head in the sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. Not at all. I do not like his politics, nor do I like Biden's or Hillary's....ALL for the same reason. Others just tried to make not loving Obama about race. IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So all the monkey jokes and birther nonsense was not based on racists attitudes?
Click to expand...




I didn't ''hear'' that. I do not associate with people like that. So, I only can speak for myself. IF he was called that....well....I would think that is racist, except I remember pics of GW being put out making him look like a monkey. So what is that?


----------



## ClosedCaption

You know the difference, unless convincing everyone you're stupid is your end game.


----------



## Kat

ClosedCaption said:


> You know the difference, unless convincing everyone you're stupid is your end game.




Are you talking to me? If so, it was a legit question. Totally.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at how whites reacted to Obama before he even got into the white house. Lots of whites have a major issue with confident Black men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is in err. The reaction was to Obama's politics, not his skin color...............it was just easy to use as racism whether it was or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a strong reaction to someone that wanted to work with people on the other side and not even in office yet so you could observe the politics.  I think pretending racism was not the issue is like sticking your head in the sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. Not at all. I do not like his politics, nor do I like Biden's or Hillary's....ALL for the same reason. Others just tried to make not loving Obama about race. IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So all the monkey jokes and birther nonsense was not based on racists attitudes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ''hear'' that. I do not associate with people like that. So, I only can speak for myself. IF he was called that....well....I would think that is racist, except I remember pics of GW being put out making him look like a monkey. So what is that?
Click to expand...

You must have been living under a rock if you didnt hear that.  It was racist because Obama doesnt look like a monkey but GW does.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is in err. The reaction was to Obama's politics, not his skin color...............it was just easy to use as racism whether it was or not.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a strong reaction to someone that wanted to work with people on the other side and not even in office yet so you could observe the politics.  I think pretending racism was not the issue is like sticking your head in the sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. Not at all. I do not like his politics, nor do I like Biden's or Hillary's....ALL for the same reason. Others just tried to make not loving Obama about race. IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So all the monkey jokes and birther nonsense was not based on racists attitudes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ''hear'' that. I do not associate with people like that. So, I only can speak for myself. IF he was called that....well....I would think that is racist, except I remember pics of GW being put out making him look like a monkey. So what is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have been living under a rock if you didnt hear that.  It was racist because Obama doesnt look like a monkey but GW does.
Click to expand...



LOL  Okay...I am really taking  you serious now.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Kat said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the difference, unless convincing everyone you're stupid is your end game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking to me? If so, it was a legit question. Totally.
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm talking to you. No, it's not a legit question. If so, you need to start on lvl 1 with someone else.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a strong reaction to someone that wanted to work with people on the other side and not even in office yet so you could observe the politics.  I think pretending racism was not the issue is like sticking your head in the sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. Not at all. I do not like his politics, nor do I like Biden's or Hillary's....ALL for the same reason. Others just tried to make not loving Obama about race. IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So all the monkey jokes and birther nonsense was not based on racists attitudes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ''hear'' that. I do not associate with people like that. So, I only can speak for myself. IF he was called that....well....I would think that is racist, except I remember pics of GW being put out making him look like a monkey. So what is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have been living under a rock if you didnt hear that.  It was racist because Obama doesnt look like a monkey but GW does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  Okay...I am really taking  you serious now.
Click to expand...

I didnt make the picture. A white person did. Are you pretending it has to be for the same reasons as making Obama look like a monkey?  You do know people can have different reasons for doing the same thing right?


----------



## Kat

ClosedCaption said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the difference, unless convincing everyone you're stupid is your end game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking to me? If so, it was a legit question. Totally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm talking to you. No, it's not a legit question. If so, you need to start on lvl 1 with someone else.
Click to expand...



Meh. I don't much care what you say. I merely posted an article. I try not to spend my time worrying about race. People are people to me. You don't like my personal opinions, no one is forcing you to read them. I was trying to be nice, you aren't, so I have no interest. 
Guess the name calling starts next. Oh wait it already did. Go for it. There's only one it will make look bad.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. Not at all. I do not like his politics, nor do I like Biden's or Hillary's....ALL for the same reason. Others just tried to make not loving Obama about race. IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> So all the monkey jokes and birther nonsense was not based on racists attitudes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ''hear'' that. I do not associate with people like that. So, I only can speak for myself. IF he was called that....well....I would think that is racist, except I remember pics of GW being put out making him look like a monkey. So what is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have been living under a rock if you didnt hear that.  It was racist because Obama doesnt look like a monkey but GW does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  Okay...I am really taking  you serious now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt make the picture. A white person did. Are you pretending it has to be for the same reasons as making Obama look like a monkey?  You do know people can have different reasons for doing the same thing right?
Click to expand...



Sure, but it was still done against Bush....no matter the reason. Kinda goes with the territory now days. You won't see ME posting such about anyone though.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So all the monkey jokes and birther nonsense was not based on racists attitudes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ''hear'' that. I do not associate with people like that. So, I only can speak for myself. IF he was called that....well....I would think that is racist, except I remember pics of GW being put out making him look like a monkey. So what is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have been living under a rock if you didnt hear that.  It was racist because Obama doesnt look like a monkey but GW does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  Okay...I am really taking  you serious now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt make the picture. A white person did. Are you pretending it has to be for the same reasons as making Obama look like a monkey?  You do know people can have different reasons for doing the same thing right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but it was still done against Bush....no matter the reason. Kinda goes with the territory now days. You won't see ME posting such about anyone though.
Click to expand...

Well we all know it was done to Bush for non racial reasons and it was done to Obama for racial reasons. I never claimed you did. I just said lots of whites are racists. Thats why a high profile athlete like Cam knows what time it is.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Kat said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the difference, unless convincing everyone you're stupid is your end game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking to me? If so, it was a legit question. Totally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm talking to you. No, it's not a legit question. If so, you need to start on lvl 1 with someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. I don't much care what you say. I merely posted an article. I try not to spend my time worrying about race. People are people to me. You don't like my personal opinions, no one is forcing you to read them. I was trying to be nice, you aren't, so I have no interest.
> Guess the name calling starts next. Oh wait it already did. Go for it. There's only one it will make look bad.
Click to expand...


My bad, let me start over. Do you want me to start with explaining the difference between saying one white guy (GWB) looks like monkey for 8 years to saying the entire black race are monkeys for, let's say, 200 years? 100?  50?


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ''hear'' that. I do not associate with people like that. So, I only can speak for myself. IF he was called that....well....I would think that is racist, except I remember pics of GW being put out making him look like a monkey. So what is that?
> 
> 
> 
> You must have been living under a rock if you didnt hear that.  It was racist because Obama doesnt look like a monkey but GW does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  Okay...I am really taking  you serious now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt make the picture. A white person did. Are you pretending it has to be for the same reasons as making Obama look like a monkey?  You do know people can have different reasons for doing the same thing right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but it was still done against Bush....no matter the reason. Kinda goes with the territory now days. You won't see ME posting such about anyone though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we all know it was done to Bush for non racial reasons and it was done to Obama for racial reasons. I never claimed you did. I just said lots of whites are racists. Thats why a high profile athlete like Cam knows what time it is.
Click to expand...



And I am sure lots of blacks are racists. People are people. And this is getting old. I always did hate repetition. 
BTW how do you know as a fact a white person did it?

Cam Newton is a Scam artist. (I posted factual details on that already) And he is also as good looking as he can be...None of that has a thing to do with his color.


----------



## Kat

ClosedCaption said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the difference, unless convincing everyone you're stupid is your end game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking to me? If so, it was a legit question. Totally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm talking to you. No, it's not a legit question. If so, you need to start on lvl 1 with someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. I don't much care what you say. I merely posted an article. I try not to spend my time worrying about race. People are people to me. You don't like my personal opinions, no one is forcing you to read them. I was trying to be nice, you aren't, so I have no interest.
> Guess the name calling starts next. Oh wait it already did. Go for it. There's only one it will make look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad, let me start over. Do you want me to start with explaining the difference between saying one white guy (GWB) looks like monkey for 8 years to saying the entire black race are monkeys for, let's say, 200 years? 100?  50?
Click to expand...




Newp. No need.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have been living under a rock if you didnt hear that.  It was racist because Obama doesnt look like a monkey but GW does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  Okay...I am really taking  you serious now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt make the picture. A white person did. Are you pretending it has to be for the same reasons as making Obama look like a monkey?  You do know people can have different reasons for doing the same thing right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but it was still done against Bush....no matter the reason. Kinda goes with the territory now days. You won't see ME posting such about anyone though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we all know it was done to Bush for non racial reasons and it was done to Obama for racial reasons. I never claimed you did. I just said lots of whites are racists. Thats why a high profile athlete like Cam knows what time it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I am sure lots of blacks are racists. People are people. And this is getting old. I always did hate repetition.
> BTW how do you know as a fact a white person did it?
> 
> Cam Newton is a Scam artist. (I posted factual details on that already) And he is also as good looking as he can be...None of that has a thing to do with his color.
Click to expand...

Black people arent bothering Cam. Its the white racists he is talking about. Besides, every white woman I have been around tells me the same thing. Whites, especially the males, feel threatened with confident Black guys. 

Because whites have a long history of racially motivated drawings starting with white pseudo scientists when they first established what it meant to be white.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  Okay...I am really taking  you serious now.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt make the picture. A white person did. Are you pretending it has to be for the same reasons as making Obama look like a monkey?  You do know people can have different reasons for doing the same thing right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but it was still done against Bush....no matter the reason. Kinda goes with the territory now days. You won't see ME posting such about anyone though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we all know it was done to Bush for non racial reasons and it was done to Obama for racial reasons. I never claimed you did. I just said lots of whites are racists. Thats why a high profile athlete like Cam knows what time it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I am sure lots of blacks are racists. People are people. And this is getting old. I always did hate repetition.
> BTW how do you know as a fact a white person did it?
> 
> Cam Newton is a Scam artist. (I posted factual details on that already) And he is also as good looking as he can be...None of that has a thing to do with his color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people arent bothering Cam. Its the white racists he is talking about. Besides, every white woman I have been around tells me the same thing. Whites, especially the males, feel threatened with confident Black guys.
Click to expand...




And all I can do is speak for myself...not for all others as you seem to be doing. I love ANY male with confidence...I don't care what color. Arrogance, no. Confidence...you betcha...
So overall we are in agreement with that part.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt make the picture. A white person did. Are you pretending it has to be for the same reasons as making Obama look like a monkey?  You do know people can have different reasons for doing the same thing right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but it was still done against Bush....no matter the reason. Kinda goes with the territory now days. You won't see ME posting such about anyone though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we all know it was done to Bush for non racial reasons and it was done to Obama for racial reasons. I never claimed you did. I just said lots of whites are racists. Thats why a high profile athlete like Cam knows what time it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I am sure lots of blacks are racists. People are people. And this is getting old. I always did hate repetition.
> BTW how do you know as a fact a white person did it?
> 
> Cam Newton is a Scam artist. (I posted factual details on that already) And he is also as good looking as he can be...None of that has a thing to do with his color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people arent bothering Cam. Its the white racists he is talking about. Besides, every white woman I have been around tells me the same thing. Whites, especially the males, feel threatened with confident Black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all I can do is speak for myself...not for all others as you seem to be doing. I love ANY male with confidence...I don't care what color. Arrogance, no. Confidence...you betcha...
> So overall we are in agreement with that part.
Click to expand...

I was speaking about the white race in general. We've already established you specifically are not racist. Naive? Probably.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but it was still done against Bush....no matter the reason. Kinda goes with the territory now days. You won't see ME posting such about anyone though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we all know it was done to Bush for non racial reasons and it was done to Obama for racial reasons. I never claimed you did. I just said lots of whites are racists. Thats why a high profile athlete like Cam knows what time it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I am sure lots of blacks are racists. People are people. And this is getting old. I always did hate repetition.
> BTW how do you know as a fact a white person did it?
> 
> Cam Newton is a Scam artist. (I posted factual details on that already) And he is also as good looking as he can be...None of that has a thing to do with his color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people arent bothering Cam. Its the white racists he is talking about. Besides, every white woman I have been around tells me the same thing. Whites, especially the males, feel threatened with confident Black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all I can do is speak for myself...not for all others as you seem to be doing. I love ANY male with confidence...I don't care what color. Arrogance, no. Confidence...you betcha...
> So overall we are in agreement with that part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking about the white race in general. We've already established you specifically are not racist. Naive? Probably.
Click to expand...



Can't stop the name calling? I am not calling you names, and I could. So, why am I naive?


----------



## HUGGY

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  Okay...I am really taking  you serious now.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt make the picture. A white person did. Are you pretending it has to be for the same reasons as making Obama look like a monkey?  You do know people can have different reasons for doing the same thing right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but it was still done against Bush....no matter the reason. Kinda goes with the territory now days. You won't see ME posting such about anyone though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we all know it was done to Bush for non racial reasons and it was done to Obama for racial reasons. I never claimed you did. I just said lots of whites are racists. Thats why a high profile athlete like Cam knows what time it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I am sure lots of blacks are racists. People are people. And this is getting old. I always did hate repetition.
> BTW how do you know as a fact a white person did it?
> 
> Cam Newton is a Scam artist. (I posted factual details on that already) And he is also as good looking as he can be...None of that has a thing to do with his color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people arent bothering Cam. Its the white racists he is talking about. Besides, every white woman I have been around tells me the same thing. Whites, especially the males, feel threatened with confident Black guys.
> 
> Because whites have a long history of racially motivated drawings starting with white pseudo scientists when they first established what it meant to be white.
Click to expand...


All people with dangerous and criminal intentions mixed with sub par intelligence should be watched more closely than people with non threatening intentions.

I know thousands of blacks.  Most are at some level believing that it is not wrong to do harm to others.  It isn't surprising that these people whine about good people "fearing" their intentions.  That is how the criminal element with sociopathic behavior respond when they are found out.  They have little to no empathy towards their intended victims.  

We already know that Cam Newton is a thief.  He is not THAT far removed from the stolen computer incident.  The fact that he can play football at a high level doesn't change the true nature of this otherwise typical black man.  If he was not valuable to the teams he has played with he would most likely be serving time in some state prison.  And for good reason.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we all know it was done to Bush for non racial reasons and it was done to Obama for racial reasons. I never claimed you did. I just said lots of whites are racists. Thats why a high profile athlete like Cam knows what time it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am sure lots of blacks are racists. People are people. And this is getting old. I always did hate repetition.
> BTW how do you know as a fact a white person did it?
> 
> Cam Newton is a Scam artist. (I posted factual details on that already) And he is also as good looking as he can be...None of that has a thing to do with his color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people arent bothering Cam. Its the white racists he is talking about. Besides, every white woman I have been around tells me the same thing. Whites, especially the males, feel threatened with confident Black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all I can do is speak for myself...not for all others as you seem to be doing. I love ANY male with confidence...I don't care what color. Arrogance, no. Confidence...you betcha...
> So overall we are in agreement with that part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking about the white race in general. We've already established you specifically are not racist. Naive? Probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stop the name calling? I am not calling you names, and I could. So, why am I naive?
Click to expand...

 I didnt call you a name. I said you were naive. You are naive because you really think Cam saying its racism is not valid.  So you are either naive or in denial.


----------



## Asclepias

HUGGY said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt make the picture. A white person did. Are you pretending it has to be for the same reasons as making Obama look like a monkey?  You do know people can have different reasons for doing the same thing right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but it was still done against Bush....no matter the reason. Kinda goes with the territory now days. You won't see ME posting such about anyone though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we all know it was done to Bush for non racial reasons and it was done to Obama for racial reasons. I never claimed you did. I just said lots of whites are racists. Thats why a high profile athlete like Cam knows what time it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I am sure lots of blacks are racists. People are people. And this is getting old. I always did hate repetition.
> BTW how do you know as a fact a white person did it?
> 
> Cam Newton is a Scam artist. (I posted factual details on that already) And he is also as good looking as he can be...None of that has a thing to do with his color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people arent bothering Cam. Its the white racists he is talking about. Besides, every white woman I have been around tells me the same thing. Whites, especially the males, feel threatened with confident Black guys.
> 
> Because whites have a long history of racially motivated drawings starting with white pseudo scientists when they first established what it meant to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All people with dangerous and criminal intentions mixed with sub par intelligence should be watched more closely than people with non threatening intentions.
> 
> I know thousands of blacks.  Most are at some level believing that it is not wrong to do harm to others.  It isn't surprising that these people whine about good people "fearing" their intentions.  That is how the criminal element with sociopathic behavior respond when they are found out.  They have little to no empathy towards their intended victims.
> 
> We already know that Cam Newton is a thief.  He is not THAT far removed from the stolen computer incident.  The fact that he can play football at a high level doesn't change the true nature of this otherwise typical black man.  If he was not valuable to the teams he has played with he would most likely be serving time in some state prison.  And for good reason.
Click to expand...

So who is watching you cave monkey?


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I am sure lots of blacks are racists. People are people. And this is getting old. I always did hate repetition.
> BTW how do you know as a fact a white person did it?
> 
> Cam Newton is a Scam artist. (I posted factual details on that already) And he is also as good looking as he can be...None of that has a thing to do with his color.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people arent bothering Cam. Its the white racists he is talking about. Besides, every white woman I have been around tells me the same thing. Whites, especially the males, feel threatened with confident Black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all I can do is speak for myself...not for all others as you seem to be doing. I love ANY male with confidence...I don't care what color. Arrogance, no. Confidence...you betcha...
> So overall we are in agreement with that part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking about the white race in general. We've already established you specifically are not racist. Naive? Probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stop the name calling? I am not calling you names, and I could. So, why am I naive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt call you a name. I said you were naive. You are naive because you really think Cam saying its racism is not valid.  So you are either naive or in denial.
Click to expand...




Favor please. Never try and tell me what I think. Only I can know that. Thanks.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people arent bothering Cam. Its the white racists he is talking about. Besides, every white woman I have been around tells me the same thing. Whites, especially the males, feel threatened with confident Black guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all I can do is speak for myself...not for all others as you seem to be doing. I love ANY male with confidence...I don't care what color. Arrogance, no. Confidence...you betcha...
> So overall we are in agreement with that part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking about the white race in general. We've already established you specifically are not racist. Naive? Probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stop the name calling? I am not calling you names, and I could. So, why am I naive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt call you a name. I said you were naive. You are naive because you really think Cam saying its racism is not valid.  So you are either naive or in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favor please. Never try and tell me what I think. Only I can know that. Thanks.
Click to expand...


I didnt try to tell you what you think. I just repeated the notion in your post.



Kat said:


> Probably isn't an answer. Probably he jumped to conclusions


----------



## HUGGY

Asclepias said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but it was still done against Bush....no matter the reason. Kinda goes with the territory now days. You won't see ME posting such about anyone though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we all know it was done to Bush for non racial reasons and it was done to Obama for racial reasons. I never claimed you did. I just said lots of whites are racists. Thats why a high profile athlete like Cam knows what time it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I am sure lots of blacks are racists. People are people. And this is getting old. I always did hate repetition.
> BTW how do you know as a fact a white person did it?
> 
> Cam Newton is a Scam artist. (I posted factual details on that already) And he is also as good looking as he can be...None of that has a thing to do with his color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people arent bothering Cam. Its the white racists he is talking about. Besides, every white woman I have been around tells me the same thing. Whites, especially the males, feel threatened with confident Black guys.
> 
> Because whites have a long history of racially motivated drawings starting with white pseudo scientists when they first established what it meant to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All people with dangerous and criminal intentions mixed with sub par intelligence should be watched more closely than people with non threatening intentions.
> 
> I know thousands of blacks.  Most are at some level believing that it is not wrong to do harm to others.  It isn't surprising that these people whine about good people "fearing" their intentions.  That is how the criminal element with sociopathic behavior respond when they are found out.  They have little to no empathy towards their intended victims.
> 
> We already know that Cam Newton is a thief.  He is not THAT far removed from the stolen computer incident.  The fact that he can play football at a high level doesn't change the true nature of this otherwise typical black man.  If he was not valuable to the teams he has played with he would most likely be serving time in some state prison.  And for good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who is watching you cave monkey?
Click to expand...


Smith, Wesson and my Pit Bulls watch me quite nicely thank you.  

I caught one of YOUR breather-en attempting to rob me five weeks ago. It was around 3 AM.  Fortunately I got the drop on him as he was crouched on the third floor of my building hiding in the shadows awaiting his opportunity to do me harm.  He was maybe 75 feet from my front door. 
 The dumb ass had unplugged the halaide lights I had turned on on the second floor for security earlier in the evening.  He was a perfect example of what I said earlier.  I have this HUGE spot light that I shined on him and cocked the pistol.  It was one of those "Do you feel lucky PUNK" moments.  I found it enjoyable.

I could have just shot the stupid a-hole and made the world a better place but I let him live.  As he was attempting to scale the chain link fence on ground level my female Pit took a nice chunk out of his ass.  

I have been told directly by the local police that if any people make it over the fence intending to do me harm I am 100% within my rights to use any and all force needed to protect my security.  The dumb Nig got a break.  I doubt he will use it to take the opportunity to rethink his life's choices.  

There is no need to fear the intentions of angry young blacks when you are well armed and prepared to shoot.


----------



## Asclepias

HUGGY said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we all know it was done to Bush for non racial reasons and it was done to Obama for racial reasons. I never claimed you did. I just said lots of whites are racists. Thats why a high profile athlete like Cam knows what time it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am sure lots of blacks are racists. People are people. And this is getting old. I always did hate repetition.
> BTW how do you know as a fact a white person did it?
> 
> Cam Newton is a Scam artist. (I posted factual details on that already) And he is also as good looking as he can be...None of that has a thing to do with his color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people arent bothering Cam. Its the white racists he is talking about. Besides, every white woman I have been around tells me the same thing. Whites, especially the males, feel threatened with confident Black guys.
> 
> Because whites have a long history of racially motivated drawings starting with white pseudo scientists when they first established what it meant to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All people with dangerous and criminal intentions mixed with sub par intelligence should be watched more closely than people with non threatening intentions.
> 
> I know thousands of blacks.  Most are at some level believing that it is not wrong to do harm to others.  It isn't surprising that these people whine about good people "fearing" their intentions.  That is how the criminal element with sociopathic behavior respond when they are found out.  They have little to no empathy towards their intended victims.
> 
> We already know that Cam Newton is a thief.  He is not THAT far removed from the stolen computer incident.  The fact that he can play football at a high level doesn't change the true nature of this otherwise typical black man.  If he was not valuable to the teams he has played with he would most likely be serving time in some state prison.  And for good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who is watching you cave monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smith, Wesson and my Pit Bulls watch me quite nicely thank you.
> 
> I caught one of YOUR breather-en attempting to rob me five weeks ago. It was around 3 AM.  Fortunately I got the drop on him as he was crouched on the third floor of my building hiding in the shadows awaiting his opportunity to do me harm.  He was maybe 75 feet from my front door.
> The dumb ass had unplugged the halaide lights I had turned on on the second floor for security earlier in the evening.  He was a perfect example of what I said earlier.  I have this HUGE spot light that I shined on him and cocked the pistol.  It was one of those "Do you feel lucky PUNK" moments.  I found it enjoyable.
> 
> I could have just shot the stupid a-hole and made the world a better place but I let him live.  As he was attempting to scale the chain link fence on ground level my female Pit took a nice chunk out of his ass.
> 
> I have been told directly by the local police that if any people make it over the fence intending to do me harm I am 100% within my rights to use any and all force needed to protect my security.  The dumb Nig got a break.  I doubt he will use it to take the opportunity to rethink his life's choices.
> 
> There is no need to fear the intentions of angry young blacks when you are well armed and prepared to shoot.
Click to expand...

You should write short stories and get paid instead of telling me for free on a message board. No one believes your wild story.


----------



## Papageorgio

ClosedCaption said:


> He smiles, dances and gives balls to kids. So why all the hate for Cam Newton?
> 
> He smiles, dances and gives balls to kids. So why all the hate for Cam Newton?
> 
> This season, Cam Newton’s level of play, and the according level of notoriety, has risen sharply. But along with the acclaim for a star quarterback playing at an elite level, so, too, rose a furor from those who see the face of the Carolina Panthers as more villain than hero.
> 
> He dances, he smiles, he hands footballs to young fans — each action rustling up irate radio callers or a flurry of letters to the editor. For his part, Newton maintains he doesn’t care but with his Panthers playing in Super Bowl 50 on Feb. 7, the conversation around the perception of perhaps the NFL’s best player will only intensify over the next week.
> 
> snip
> 
> Race, as he pointed out, almost certainly has something to do with it. Fox Sports’ Jason Whitlock may envision Newton as the new Magic Johnson, with a dazzling smile and a game to match, but Ryan Clark, a former NFL player turned ESPN commentator, recalled the wife of one player telling him that Newton “rubs her the wrong way and I don’t know why.”
> 
> ” ‘Here’s why he rubs you the wrong way, because you don’t understand it,’ ” Clark said he told her, as retold on the “Mike and Mike” show. “Because for so many years black quarterbacks didn’t have to conform to a way of playing quarterback, they had to conform to a way of behavior. [Seattle Seahawks quarterback] Russell Wilson is easier to take because every time he gets on the mic, he speaks about God ’cause I’ve been around Russell Wilson in a setting where you’re supposed to dance and he has no rhythm.”



I agree, Wilson speaks of God and religion. He also seems to go out of his way not to make waves. Personally I like Cam giving footballs to kids, his celebrations seem to be his real enthusiasm for the game. When they lose he puts the towel over his head, he takes it personal. Not a bad trait. 

I'd rather have Cam as my QB than most NFL starting QBs.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> You are naive because you really think Cam saying its racism is not valid



Right in this quote you said what I really think. So yeah, you were telling me what I think. Try again.


----------



## Kat

Papageorgio said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> He smiles, dances and gives balls to kids. So why all the hate for Cam Newton?
> 
> He smiles, dances and gives balls to kids. So why all the hate for Cam Newton?
> 
> This season, Cam Newton’s level of play, and the according level of notoriety, has risen sharply. But along with the acclaim for a star quarterback playing at an elite level, so, too, rose a furor from those who see the face of the Carolina Panthers as more villain than hero.
> 
> He dances, he smiles, he hands footballs to young fans — each action rustling up irate radio callers or a flurry of letters to the editor. For his part, Newton maintains he doesn’t care but with his Panthers playing in Super Bowl 50 on Feb. 7, the conversation around the perception of perhaps the NFL’s best player will only intensify over the next week.
> 
> snip
> 
> Race, as he pointed out, almost certainly has something to do with it. Fox Sports’ Jason Whitlock may envision Newton as the new Magic Johnson, with a dazzling smile and a game to match, but Ryan Clark, a former NFL player turned ESPN commentator, recalled the wife of one player telling him that Newton “rubs her the wrong way and I don’t know why.”
> 
> ” ‘Here’s why he rubs you the wrong way, because you don’t understand it,’ ” Clark said he told her, as retold on the “Mike and Mike” show. “Because for so many years black quarterbacks didn’t have to conform to a way of playing quarterback, they had to conform to a way of behavior. [Seattle Seahawks quarterback] Russell Wilson is easier to take because every time he gets on the mic, he speaks about God ’cause I’ve been around Russell Wilson in a setting where you’re supposed to dance and he has no rhythm.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Wilson speaks of God and religion. He also seems to go out of his way not to make waves. Personally I like Cam giving footballs to kids, his celebrations seem to be his real enthusiasm for the game. When they lose he puts the towel over his head, he takes it personal. Not a bad trait.
> 
> I'd rather have Cam as my QB than most NFL starting QBs.
Click to expand...



I like that Cam does that too.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Kat said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the difference, unless convincing everyone you're stupid is your end game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking to me? If so, it was a legit question. Totally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm talking to you. No, it's not a legit question. If so, you need to start on lvl 1 with someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. I don't much care what you say. I merely posted an article. I try not to spend my time worrying about race. People are people to me. You don't like my personal opinions, no one is forcing you to read them. I was trying to be nice, you aren't, so I have no interest.
> Guess the name calling starts next. Oh wait it already did. Go for it. There's only one it will make look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad, let me start over. Do you want me to start with explaining the difference between saying one white guy (GWB) looks like monkey for 8 years to saying the entire black race are monkeys for, let's say, 200 years? 100?  50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newp. No need.
Click to expand...


I know, that's why I said you were playing earlier making a false comparison and pretending to be confused.

We can really move forward if playing dumb wasn't included.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are naive because you really think Cam saying its racism is not valid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right in this quote you said what I really think. So yeah, you were telling me what I think. Try again.
Click to expand...

I agree I said what you really think. If you dont want me to tell you then dont tell me.


----------



## HUGGY

Asclepias said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I am sure lots of blacks are racists. People are people. And this is getting old. I always did hate repetition.
> BTW how do you know as a fact a white person did it?
> 
> Cam Newton is a Scam artist. (I posted factual details on that already) And he is also as good looking as he can be...None of that has a thing to do with his color.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people arent bothering Cam. Its the white racists he is talking about. Besides, every white woman I have been around tells me the same thing. Whites, especially the males, feel threatened with confident Black guys.
> 
> Because whites have a long history of racially motivated drawings starting with white pseudo scientists when they first established what it meant to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All people with dangerous and criminal intentions mixed with sub par intelligence should be watched more closely than people with non threatening intentions.
> 
> I know thousands of blacks.  Most are at some level believing that it is not wrong to do harm to others.  It isn't surprising that these people whine about good people "fearing" their intentions.  That is how the criminal element with sociopathic behavior respond when they are found out.  They have little to no empathy towards their intended victims.
> 
> We already know that Cam Newton is a thief.  He is not THAT far removed from the stolen computer incident.  The fact that he can play football at a high level doesn't change the true nature of this otherwise typical black man.  If he was not valuable to the teams he has played with he would most likely be serving time in some state prison.  And for good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who is watching you cave monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smith, Wesson and my Pit Bulls watch me quite nicely thank you.
> 
> I caught one of YOUR breather-en attempting to rob me five weeks ago. It was around 3 AM.  Fortunately I got the drop on him as he was crouched on the third floor of my building hiding in the shadows awaiting his opportunity to do me harm.  He was maybe 75 feet from my front door.
> The dumb ass had unplugged the halaide lights I had turned on on the second floor for security earlier in the evening.  He was a perfect example of what I said earlier.  I have this HUGE spot light that I shined on him and cocked the pistol.  It was one of those "Do you feel lucky PUNK" moments.  I found it enjoyable.
> 
> I could have just shot the stupid a-hole and made the world a better place but I let him live.  As he was attempting to scale the chain link fence on ground level my female Pit took a nice chunk out of his ass.
> 
> I have been told directly by the local police that if any people make it over the fence intending to do me harm I am 100% within my rights to use any and all force needed to protect my security.  The dumb Nig got a break.  I doubt he will use it to take the opportunity to rethink his life's choices.
> 
> There is no need to fear the intentions of angry young blacks when you are well armed and prepared to shoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should write short stories and get paid instead of telling me for free on a message board. No one believes your wild story.
Click to expand...


No fiction.  True account.  I am security and live in on site manager for a large property on North Aurora Seattle in one of the most dangerous drug dealing gang banging parts of my town.  Murders and armed robberies  happen within a twenty block radius of my location several times a year.  The motel I guard was closed by the Seattle Police 6 years ago due to illegal activity and the owner, a friend of mine, asked me to move off of my boat and keep the place from being confiscated by the city as a hazzard to the community.  It was only supposed to be a 4-6 month gig.  In the excess of 2,000 days and nights I've been here I've had my life threatened hundreds of times from everything from delirious drug attled transients to pimps, whores and gang related activities curtailed by my efforts. 

If I didn't have the Pit Bulls and the S & W and other deterrents I would almost certainly be a victim statistic.  90% of the scum I deal with every day are black.  

You can rave on about the poor misunderstood angry young black man all you want.  I understand them all to clearly.  Hundreds of them have priors with me and I have benefit of that experience.  You can laugh all you want.  It makes no difference to my circumstances.  I do have empathy for the thousands of homeless I have witnessed through bad decisions and bad luck that have put them on the streets.  I do feel a little guilty protecting 62 empty motel rooms while they walk the pavement in the freezing pouring rain... but the blacks that supply the drugs and the violence for them and the whites that come here from all over the region all night long til around 6 AM every day, I have nothing for them but contempt.   Except for the all too infrequent police patrols there is little here keeping the 1/2 block of property and unused rooms in my custody from turning back to a black run jungle of violence and mayhem.  

When I see you attempting to pull the wool over people's eyes about the plight of the angry young blacks it is I that gets a good laugh.


----------



## Kat

*Color? It matters not at all and never should have.

''I don't even want to touch on the topic of 'black quarterback' because I think this game is bigger than black, white or even green,'' the fifth-year Panther said. ''I think we limit ourselves when we just label ourselves just black this, that ...

''I want to bring awareness because of that, but yeah, I don't think I should be labeled just a black quarterback. It's bigger things in this sport that need to be accomplished.''*



Newton wants black QB issue put away for good




Good for him.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> *Color? It matters not at all and never should have.
> 
> ''I don't even want to touch on the topic of 'black quarterback' because I think this game is bigger than black, white or even green,'' the fifth-year Panther said. ''I think we limit ourselves when we just label ourselves just black this, that ...
> 
> ''I want to bring awareness because of that, but yeah, I don't think I should be labeled just a black quarterback. It's bigger things in this sport that need to be accomplished.''*
> 
> 
> 
> Newton wants black QB issue put away for good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him.


Color only matters to white people The proof is that they made up racism. Before whites became competent enough to leave europe no one really cared about race.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Color? It matters not at all and never should have.
> 
> ''I don't even want to touch on the topic of 'black quarterback' because I think this game is bigger than black, white or even green,'' the fifth-year Panther said. ''I think we limit ourselves when we just label ourselves just black this, that ...
> 
> ''I want to bring awareness because of that, but yeah, I don't think I should be labeled just a black quarterback. It's bigger things in this sport that need to be accomplished.''*
> 
> 
> 
> Newton wants black QB issue put away for good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Color only matters to white people The proof is that they made up racism. Before whites became competent enough to leave europe no one really cared about race.
Click to expand...




Seems to matter to you. I have already said it doesn't to me.

Why the nastiness? I was posting something positive about him. Sheesh you are bitter.


----------



## eagle1462010

He was an Auburn QB.............................

GO MANNING...........................


----------



## HUGGY

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Color? It matters not at all and never should have.
> 
> ''I don't even want to touch on the topic of 'black quarterback' because I think this game is bigger than black, white or even green,'' the fifth-year Panther said. ''I think we limit ourselves when we just label ourselves just black this, that ...
> 
> ''I want to bring awareness because of that, but yeah, I don't think I should be labeled just a black quarterback. It's bigger things in this sport that need to be accomplished.''*
> 
> 
> 
> Newton wants black QB issue put away for good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> *Color only matters to white people* The proof is that they made up racism. Before whites became competent enough to leave europe no one really cared about race.
Click to expand...


OK..you have digressed to full blown moron.  Color obviously matters more to you than just about any contributor on this MB.  Too bad about the slavery thingy.  It ruined the blacks.  Bad luck eh?  Color only matters to most whites when it comes to keeping their families and property safe and intact.  You can rave on about how whites have no justification for keeping an extra eye on blacks but most violent crime in the USA is black on black so if I was you I would take the whites lead and slap an extra dead bolt on my front and rear doors.


----------



## bodecea

eagle1462010 said:


> He was an Auburn QB.............................
> 
> GO MANNING...........................


Manning played for Tennessee.


----------



## eagle1462010

bodecea said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was an Auburn QB.............................
> 
> GO MANNING...........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manning played for Tennessee.
Click to expand...

Yawn..........some people just don't get state rivalries..............


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Color? It matters not at all and never should have.
> 
> ''I don't even want to touch on the topic of 'black quarterback' because I think this game is bigger than black, white or even green,'' the fifth-year Panther said. ''I think we limit ourselves when we just label ourselves just black this, that ...
> 
> ''I want to bring awareness because of that, but yeah, I don't think I should be labeled just a black quarterback. It's bigger things in this sport that need to be accomplished.''*
> 
> 
> 
> Newton wants black QB issue put away for good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Color only matters to white people The proof is that they made up racism. Before whites became competent enough to leave europe no one really cared about race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to matter to you. I have already said it doesn't to me.
> 
> Why the nastiness? I was posting something positive about him. Sheesh you are bitter.
Click to expand...

Nastiness? I think you are a being overly sensitive.


----------



## Asclepias

HUGGY said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Color? It matters not at all and never should have.
> 
> ''I don't even want to touch on the topic of 'black quarterback' because I think this game is bigger than black, white or even green,'' the fifth-year Panther said. ''I think we limit ourselves when we just label ourselves just black this, that ...
> 
> ''I want to bring awareness because of that, but yeah, I don't think I should be labeled just a black quarterback. It's bigger things in this sport that need to be accomplished.''*
> 
> 
> 
> Newton wants black QB issue put away for good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> *Color only matters to white people* The proof is that they made up racism. Before whites became competent enough to leave europe no one really cared about race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK..you have digressed to full blown moron.  Color obviously matters more to you than just about any contributor on this MB.  Too bad about the slavery thingy.  It ruined the blacks.  Bad luck eh?  Color only matters to most whites when it comes to keeping their families and property safe and intact.  You can rave on about how whites have no justification for keeping an extra eye on blacks but most violent crime in the USA is black on black so if I was you I would take the whites lead and slap an extra dead bolt on my front and rear doors.
Click to expand...

I only keep an eye on white people. Your history has shown you can not be trusted and you still lack the basic tenets of humanity as a race.  Once Black people stop thinking a few sane whites means all whites are great they will understand what your foul race has done. Whites have a justification for keeping an eye on Blacks. You are fearful that you are going to get what your ancestors deserved.


----------



## xotoxi

I am pretty sure he has some white blood in his heritage, because we all know that black people cannot play quarterback.

-or-

No one cares what color his skin is, except for him.  He missed the boat by about 30 years on the "Blacks can't play quarterback" argument.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Color? It matters not at all and never should have.
> 
> ''I don't even want to touch on the topic of 'black quarterback' because I think this game is bigger than black, white or even green,'' the fifth-year Panther said. ''I think we limit ourselves when we just label ourselves just black this, that ...
> 
> ''I want to bring awareness because of that, but yeah, I don't think I should be labeled just a black quarterback. It's bigger things in this sport that need to be accomplished.''*
> 
> 
> 
> Newton wants black QB issue put away for good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> *Color only matters to white people* The proof is that they made up racism. Before whites became competent enough to leave europe no one really cared about race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK..you have digressed to full blown moron.  Color obviously matters more to you than just about any contributor on this MB.  Too bad about the slavery thingy.  It ruined the blacks.  Bad luck eh?  Color only matters to most whites when it comes to keeping their families and property safe and intact.  You can rave on about how whites have no justification for keeping an extra eye on blacks but most violent crime in the USA is black on black so if I was you I would take the whites lead and slap an extra dead bolt on my front and rear doors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only keep an eye on white people. Your history has shown you can not be trusted and you still lack the basic tenets of humanity as a race.  Once Black people stop thinking a few sane whites means all whites are great they will understand what your foul race has done. Whites have a justification for keeping an eye on Blacks. You are fearful that you are going to get what your ancestors deserved.
Click to expand...



Ahhhh so you are the racist one. Gotcha.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Color? It matters not at all and never should have.
> 
> ''I don't even want to touch on the topic of 'black quarterback' because I think this game is bigger than black, white or even green,'' the fifth-year Panther said. ''I think we limit ourselves when we just label ourselves just black this, that ...
> 
> ''I want to bring awareness because of that, but yeah, I don't think I should be labeled just a black quarterback. It's bigger things in this sport that need to be accomplished.''*
> 
> 
> 
> Newton wants black QB issue put away for good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Color only matters to white people The proof is that they made up racism. Before whites became competent enough to leave europe no one really cared about race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to matter to you. I have already said it doesn't to me.
> 
> Why the nastiness? I was posting something positive about him. Sheesh you are bitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nastiness? I think you are a being overly sensitive.
Click to expand...




LOL uh huh. Just a sensitive kinda gal....and you are a racist.


----------



## xotoxi

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only keep an eye on white people. Your history has shown you can not be trusted and you still lack the basic tenets of humanity as a race.  Once Black people stop thinking a few sane whites means all whites are great they will understand what your foul race has done. Whites have a justification for keeping an eye on Blacks. You are fearful that you are going to get what your ancestors deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh so you are the racist one. Gotcha.
Click to expand...


If you swap the words WHITE and BLACK, you would think that William Joyce had written that.


----------



## Stephanie

well, that one statement turned me off from him. I hope he gets beat down for saying it.

go Broncos


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Color? It matters not at all and never should have.
> 
> ''I don't even want to touch on the topic of 'black quarterback' because I think this game is bigger than black, white or even green,'' the fifth-year Panther said. ''I think we limit ourselves when we just label ourselves just black this, that ...
> 
> ''I want to bring awareness because of that, but yeah, I don't think I should be labeled just a black quarterback. It's bigger things in this sport that need to be accomplished.''*
> 
> 
> 
> Newton wants black QB issue put away for good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> *Color only matters to white people* The proof is that they made up racism. Before whites became competent enough to leave europe no one really cared about race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK..you have digressed to full blown moron.  Color obviously matters more to you than just about any contributor on this MB.  Too bad about the slavery thingy.  It ruined the blacks.  Bad luck eh?  Color only matters to most whites when it comes to keeping their families and property safe and intact.  You can rave on about how whites have no justification for keeping an extra eye on blacks but most violent crime in the USA is black on black so if I was you I would take the whites lead and slap an extra dead bolt on my front and rear doors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only keep an eye on white people. Your history has shown you can not be trusted and you still lack the basic tenets of humanity as a race.  Once Black people stop thinking a few sane whites means all whites are great they will understand what your foul race has done. Whites have a justification for keeping an eye on Blacks. You are fearful that you are going to get what your ancestors deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh so you are the racist one. Gotcha.
Click to expand...

Nah. If I were racist I would think you were inferior simply because you were white.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Color? It matters not at all and never should have.
> 
> ''I don't even want to touch on the topic of 'black quarterback' because I think this game is bigger than black, white or even green,'' the fifth-year Panther said. ''I think we limit ourselves when we just label ourselves just black this, that ...
> 
> ''I want to bring awareness because of that, but yeah, I don't think I should be labeled just a black quarterback. It's bigger things in this sport that need to be accomplished.''*
> 
> 
> 
> Newton wants black QB issue put away for good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Color only matters to white people The proof is that they made up racism. Before whites became competent enough to leave europe no one really cared about race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to matter to you. I have already said it doesn't to me.
> 
> Why the nastiness? I was posting something positive about him. Sheesh you are bitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nastiness? I think you are a being overly sensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL uh huh. Just a sensitive kinda gal....and you are a racist.
Click to expand...

You must not know what racist means however I give you permission to believe it.


----------



## xotoxi

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only keep an eye on white people. Your history has shown you can not be trusted and you still lack the basic tenets of humanity as a race.  Once Black people stop thinking a few sane whites means all whites are great they will understand what your foul race has done. Whites have a justification for keeping an eye on Blacks. You are fearful that you are going to get what your ancestors deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh so you are the racist one. Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. If I were racist I would think you were inferior simply because you were white.
Click to expand...


Based on your comments, it is quite clear that you feel that whites are inferior, as we are a foul race that lacks the basic tenets of humanity.


----------



## Asclepias

xotoxi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only keep an eye on white people. Your history has shown you can not be trusted and you still lack the basic tenets of humanity as a race.  Once Black people stop thinking a few sane whites means all whites are great they will understand what your foul race has done. Whites have a justification for keeping an eye on Blacks. You are fearful that you are going to get what your ancestors deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh so you are the racist one. Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. If I were racist I would think you were inferior simply because you were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on your comments, it is quite clear that you feel that whites are inferior, as we are a foul race that lacks the basic tenets of humanity.
Click to expand...

Foul doesnt mean inferior. It means as a race you have committed grave sins and need an education.


----------



## xotoxi

Asclepias said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only keep an eye on white people. Your history has shown you can not be trusted and you still lack the basic tenets of humanity as a race.  Once Black people stop thinking a few sane whites means all whites are great they will understand what your foul race has done. Whites have a justification for keeping an eye on Blacks. You are fearful that you are going to get what your ancestors deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh so you are the racist one. Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. If I were racist I would think you were inferior simply because you were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on your comments, it is quite clear that you feel that whites are inferior, as we are a foul race that lacks the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foul doesnt mean inferior. It means as a race you have committed grave sins and need an education.
Click to expand...


By saying what you said, you consider me foul and lacking the basic tenets of humanity.

What evidence do you have to support this?


----------



## Asclepias

xotoxi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only keep an eye on white people. Your history has shown you can not be trusted and you still lack the basic tenets of humanity as a race.  Once Black people stop thinking a few sane whites means all whites are great they will understand what your foul race has done. Whites have a justification for keeping an eye on Blacks. You are fearful that you are going to get what your ancestors deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh so you are the racist one. Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. If I were racist I would think you were inferior simply because you were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on your comments, it is quite clear that you feel that whites are inferior, as we are a foul race that lacks the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foul doesnt mean inferior. It means as a race you have committed grave sins and need an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By saying what you said, you consider me foul and lacking the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> What evidence do you have to support this?
Click to expand...

I dont know you. If youre white then there is a 85% chance you are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity IMO. 

Who told you that I need to present you any evidence?


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh so you are the racist one. Gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. If I were racist I would think you were inferior simply because you were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on your comments, it is quite clear that you feel that whites are inferior, as we are a foul race that lacks the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foul doesnt mean inferior. It means as a race you have committed grave sins and need an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By saying what you said, you consider me foul and lacking the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> What evidence do you have to support this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know you. If youre white then there is a 85% chance you are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity IMO.
> 
> Who told you that I need to present you any evidence?
Click to expand...




It's obvious you have no evidence. Hence the cop out.
This is just your hatred and racism speaking. I am sorry for you. You must be on miserable person.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. If I were racist I would think you were inferior simply because you were white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your comments, it is quite clear that you feel that whites are inferior, as we are a foul race that lacks the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foul doesnt mean inferior. It means as a race you have committed grave sins and need an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By saying what you said, you consider me foul and lacking the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> What evidence do you have to support this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know you. If youre white then there is a 85% chance you are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity IMO.
> 
> Who told you that I need to present you any evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you have no evidence. Hence the cop out.
> This is just your hatred and racism speaking. I am sorry for you. You must be on miserable person.
Click to expand...

OK?


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your comments, it is quite clear that you feel that whites are inferior, as we are a foul race that lacks the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Foul doesnt mean inferior. It means as a race you have committed grave sins and need an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By saying what you said, you consider me foul and lacking the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> What evidence do you have to support this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know you. If youre white then there is a 85% chance you are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity IMO.
> 
> Who told you that I need to present you any evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you have no evidence. Hence the cop out.
> This is just your hatred and racism speaking. I am sorry for you. You must be on miserable person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK?
Click to expand...




Sure.


----------



## xotoxi

Asclepias said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh so you are the racist one. Gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. If I were racist I would think you were inferior simply because you were white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on your comments, it is quite clear that you feel that whites are inferior, as we are a foul race that lacks the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foul doesnt mean inferior. It means as a race you have committed grave sins and need an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By saying what you said, you consider me foul and lacking the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> What evidence do you have to support this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know you. If youre white then there is a 85% chance you are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity IMO.
Click to expand...


So you admit that you are extremely prejudiced.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foul doesnt mean inferior. It means as a race you have committed grave sins and need an education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By saying what you said, you consider me foul and lacking the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> What evidence do you have to support this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know you. If youre white then there is a 85% chance you are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity IMO.
> 
> Who told you that I need to present you any evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you have no evidence. Hence the cop out.
> This is just your hatred and racism speaking. I am sorry for you. You must be on miserable person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
Click to expand...

I'm still trying to figure out who told you guys I needed to submit evidence.  To be honest I thought it was common knowledge. White people have documented it themselves as if they are proud of it.


----------



## Asclepias

xotoxi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. If I were racist I would think you were inferior simply because you were white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your comments, it is quite clear that you feel that whites are inferior, as we are a foul race that lacks the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foul doesnt mean inferior. It means as a race you have committed grave sins and need an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By saying what you said, you consider me foul and lacking the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> What evidence do you have to support this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know you. If youre white then there is a 85% chance you are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit that you are extremely prejudiced.
Click to expand...

Of course I'm prejudiced. Look at your history as a race.  Thats not the same as racist though. My question would be why do you think I wouldnt be prejudiced? Do you actually think Black people should just trust whites considering your history?


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your comments, it is quite clear that you feel that whites are inferior, as we are a foul race that lacks the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Foul doesnt mean inferior. It means as a race you have committed grave sins and need an education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By saying what you said, you consider me foul and lacking the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> What evidence do you have to support this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know you. If youre white then there is a 85% chance you are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit that you are extremely prejudiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm prejudiced. Look at your history as a race.  Thats not the same as racist though.
Click to expand...



Didn't know we were speaking of history. Today is today. I had nothing to do with the past......nor did  you, yet you choose to speak through your own bigotry and anger.
SO...let's drop history. Do you feel the same way of today?


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foul doesnt mean inferior. It means as a race you have committed grave sins and need an education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By saying what you said, you consider me foul and lacking the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> What evidence do you have to support this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know you. If youre white then there is a 85% chance you are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit that you are extremely prejudiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm prejudiced. Look at your history as a race.  Thats not the same as racist though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know we were speaking of history. Today is today. I had nothing to do with the past......nor did  you, yet you choose to speak through your own bigotry and anger.
> SO...let's drop history. Do you feel the same way of today?
Click to expand...

The best predictor of the future is the past. Until I see whites as a race fix their issues I have no option other than to regard whites as a foul race incapable of shaking their inferiority complex. I know some specific whites that dont have that issue like my oldest daughters mother but that doesnt change my opinion that 85% of whites have serious issues.


----------



## xotoxi

Asclepias said:


> Of course I'm prejudiced. Look at your history as a race.  Thats not the same as racist though. My question would be why do you think I wouldnt be prejudiced? Do you actually think Black people should just trust whites considering your history?



And to what that specific history are you referring?

How does that history have anything to do with 85% of white people today?


----------



## xotoxi

Asclepias said:


> Of course I'm prejudiced. Look at your history as a race.  Thats not the same as racist though. My question would be why do you think I wouldnt be prejudiced? Do you actually think Black people should just trust whites considering your history?



It doesn't matter if it is racism, or prejudice, or bigotry, or anti-semitism, or homophobia.

They are all the same thing: HATE.

Why do you have to HATE 85% of all white people that you have never met?


----------



## Asclepias

xotoxi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm prejudiced. Look at your history as a race.  Thats not the same as racist though. My question would be why do you think I wouldnt be prejudiced? Do you actually think Black people should just trust whites considering your history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to what that specific history are you referring?
> 
> How does that history have anything to do with 85% of white people today?
Click to expand...

White history.

What do you mean what does history have to do with today?  Everything that exists today is based on a history.


----------



## Asclepias

xotoxi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm prejudiced. Look at your history as a race.  Thats not the same as racist though. My question would be why do you think I wouldnt be prejudiced? Do you actually think Black people should just trust whites considering your history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if it is racism, or prejudice, or bigotry, or anti-semitism, or homophobia.
> 
> They are all the same thing: HATE.
> 
> Why do you have to HATE 85% of all white people that you have never met?
Click to expand...

Prejudice is not hate. It means to pre judge. You should invest in a dictionary.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> By saying what you said, you consider me foul and lacking the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> What evidence do you have to support this?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know you. If youre white then there is a 85% chance you are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit that you are extremely prejudiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm prejudiced. Look at your history as a race.  Thats not the same as racist though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know we were speaking of history. Today is today. I had nothing to do with the past......nor did  you, yet you choose to speak through your own bigotry and anger.
> SO...let's drop history. Do you feel the same way of today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best predictor of the future is the past. Until I see whites as a race fix their issues I have no option other than to regard whites as a foul race incapable of shaking their inferiority complex. I know some specific whites that dont have that issue like my oldest daughters mother but that doesnt change my opinion that 85% of whites have serious issues.
Click to expand...



No one is trying to change your mind. More trying to figure you out, and now that I have, there is not much more to say. You need to work on your own issues before you bring down judgement on others. And if  you truly believe what you say, then  you need to get out more...see the real world. Think about that just maybe your own prejudices were taught to you, and are not true. Not saying there aren't white bigots..there are..but 85% is a laughable stretch. As of now all I can do is smh and pity you for your hatred , anger and misery. It's truly not necessary.


----------



## xotoxi

Asclepias said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm prejudiced. Look at your history as a race.  Thats not the same as racist though. My question would be why do you think I wouldnt be prejudiced? Do you actually think Black people should just trust whites considering your history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to what that specific history are you referring?
> 
> How does that history have anything to do with 85% of white people today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White history.
> 
> What do you mean what does history have to do with today?  Everything that exists today is based on a history.
Click to expand...


And if you prejudge people based on the color of their skin, you are living in the past...and there is no possibility for a better future.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm prejudiced. Look at your history as a race.  Thats not the same as racist though. My question would be why do you think I wouldnt be prejudiced? Do you actually think Black people should just trust whites considering your history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if it is racism, or prejudice, or bigotry, or anti-semitism, or homophobia.
> 
> They are all the same thing: HATE.
> 
> Why do you have to HATE 85% of all white people that you have never met?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prejudice is not hate. It means to pre judge. You should invest in a dictionary.
Click to expand...



LMAO....you happen to be posting to a doctor. (whether he wants me to say that or not). I imagine he has looked at more dictionaries than he cares to count.


----------



## Rouge Rover

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> By saying what you said, you consider me foul and lacking the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> What evidence do you have to support this?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know you. If youre white then there is a 85% chance you are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity IMO.
> 
> Who told you that I need to present you any evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you have no evidence. Hence the cop out.
> This is just your hatred and racism speaking. I am sorry for you. You must be on miserable person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out who told you guys I needed to submit evidence.  To be honest I thought it was common knowledge. White people have documented it themselves as if they are proud of it.
Click to expand...


What's funny is that as bad as you think we are you still have no clue. We're worse than you think.


----------



## xotoxi

Asclepias said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm prejudiced. Look at your history as a race.  Thats not the same as racist though. My question would be why do you think I wouldnt be prejudiced? Do you actually think Black people should just trust whites considering your history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if it is racism, or prejudice, or bigotry, or anti-semitism, or homophobia.
> 
> They are all the same thing: HATE.
> 
> Why do you have to HATE 85% of all white people that you have never met?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prejudice is not hate. It means to pre judge. You should invest in a dictionary.
Click to expand...


*Simple Definition of prejudice*

: an unfair feeling of dislike for a person or group because of race, sex, religion, etc.

Dislike...hate...synonyms.


----------



## xotoxi

Asclepias...

Is it safe to say that your definition of racism is _exclusively_ when someone feels that a person of another race is _inferior _to them?

And if so, is it safe to say that a gun-toting, Bible-thumping, NASCAR-watching redneck...who thinks that blacks are equal to whites, but that they are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity...is not a racist, but is just prejudice?


----------



## xotoxi

If I was to come out and say that I don't want my kids playing on a soccer team with black kids because they are of a foul race that lacks the basic tenets of humanity, you would not call me a racist, but you would call me a prejudice person?


----------



## xotoxi

I'm just trying to learn, people.  Learn about racism.

I guess I was of the mistaken notion that racism was hatred towards another race.

Have I been wrong all of these years?


----------



## Asclepias

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know you. If youre white then there is a 85% chance you are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity IMO.
> 
> Who told you that I need to present you any evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you have no evidence. Hence the cop out.
> This is just your hatred and racism speaking. I am sorry for you. You must be on miserable person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out who told you guys I needed to submit evidence.  To be honest I thought it was common knowledge. White people have documented it themselves as if they are proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's funny is that as bad as you think we are you still have no clue. We're worse than you think.
Click to expand...

Thats quite possible. Thanks for your frankness.


----------



## Asclepias

xotoxi said:


> Asclepias...
> 
> Is it safe to say that your definition of racism is _exclusively_ when someone feels that a person of another race is _inferior _to them?
> 
> And if so, is it safe to say that a gun-toting, Bible-thumping, NASCAR-watching redneck...who thinks that blacks are equal to whites, but that they are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity...is not a racist, but is just prejudice?


Racism was defined by white people since they created the entire concept not me.  I know some cool red necks so not all of them are racists.  To answer your question however, I would say they were merely prejudiced. Actually they would be ignorant since Black people are the first to create civilizations but that is neither here nor there.


----------



## Asclepias

xotoxi said:


> I'm just trying to learn, people.  Learn about racism.
> 
> I guess I was of the mistaken notion that racism was hatred towards another race.
> 
> Have I been wrong all of these years?


Yes you have.  Look up how white people define racism.

rac·ism
ˈrāˌsizəm/
_noun_

the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.


----------



## Asclepias

xotoxi said:


> If I was to come out and say that I don't want my kids playing on a soccer team with black kids because they are of a foul race that lacks the basic tenets of humanity, you would not call me a racist, but you would call me a prejudice person?


I would probably call you a racist since I think most whites are racist.


----------



## Asclepias

xotoxi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm prejudiced. Look at your history as a race.  Thats not the same as racist though. My question would be why do you think I wouldnt be prejudiced? Do you actually think Black people should just trust whites considering your history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if it is racism, or prejudice, or bigotry, or anti-semitism, or homophobia.
> 
> They are all the same thing: HATE.
> 
> Why do you have to HATE 85% of all white people that you have never met?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prejudice is not hate. It means to pre judge. You should invest in a dictionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Simple Definition of prejudice*
> 
> : an unfair feeling of dislike for a person or group because of race, sex, religion, etc.
> Dislike...hate...synonyms.
Click to expand...

Whoever told you hate and dislike are the same is not very intelligent.

Difference Between Dislike and Hate



_The two words, ‘dislike’ and ‘hate’ might appear same in meaning, but not actually so.  The word ‘hate’ is used in an intense sense than the word ‘dislike’. Dislike carries with it the sense of aversion.  Hate carries with it an extreme hostility. Hate is an emotion; dislike is a feeling._


----------



## eagle1462010

Go Bronco's..............That old white Male Manning............Like to see him win again before he has to retire.......

Besides.......the other team has been talking a lot of smack..............so I like the underdog ticket...........

Rah Rah.


----------



## xotoxi

Asclepias said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to come out and say that I don't want my kids playing on a soccer team with black kids because they are of a foul race that lacks the basic tenets of humanity, you would not call me a racist, but you would call me a prejudice person?
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably call you a racist since I think most whites are racist.
Click to expand...

 

Then you would be wrong.


----------



## xotoxi

Asclepias...

Do you consider the white race a foul race?


----------



## xotoxi

xotoxi said:


> Asclepias...
> 
> Do you consider the white race a foul race?


 
Asked and answered.  Yes you DO think that the white race is a foul race.

What is the opposite of foul in this instance?


----------



## Asclepias

xotoxi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to come out and say that I don't want my kids playing on a soccer team with black kids because they are of a foul race that lacks the basic tenets of humanity, you would not call me a racist, but you would call me a prejudice person?
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably call you a racist since I think most whites are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you would be wrong.
Click to expand...

Wouldnt be the first time. However, most of the time I have been spot on.


----------



## Asclepias

xotoxi said:


> Asclepias...
> 
> Do you consider the white race a foul race?


Yes. its one thing to be insecure but to wreak havoc all over the globe because of being insecure is an entirely different matter.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wow a black guy finally made it in the NFL


----------



## xotoxi

Asclepias...

Is your prejudice and dislike towards ALL white people when you first meet them (and then continued dislike towards 85% of them going forward) shared by the majority of black people?

Or are you especially prejudiced?


----------



## Kat

Seems more a simple bigot to me.


*Simple Definition of bigot*

: a person who strongly and unfairly dislikes other people, ideas, etc. : a bigoted person; _especially_ : a person who hates or refuses to accept the members of a particular group (such as a racial or religious group)


Oh wait...


*Simple Definition of prejudice*


: an unfair feeling of dislike for a person or group because of race, sex, religion, etc.


: a feeling of like or dislike for someone or something especially when it is not reasonable or logical


----------



## xotoxi

Kat said:


> Seems more a simple bigot to me.
> 
> 
> *Simple Definition of bigot*
> 
> : a person who strongly and unfairly dislikes other people, ideas, etc. : a bigoted person; _especially_ : a person who hates or refuses to accept the members of a particular group (such as a racial or religious group)
> 
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> 
> *Simple Definition of prejudice*
> 
> 
> : an unfair feeling of dislike for a person or group because of race, sex, religion, etc.
> 
> 
> : a feeling of like or dislike for someone or something especially when it is not reasonable or logical



I think she is both.

And I don't think that her opinions are shared by the majority of black people.

We all have prejudices at times, but most people are able to put that aside and give people a chance.

I don't think that Asclepius can, or is willing to, do that.


----------



## xotoxi

And I am glad that she is forcing us to go back to the original definition of "racist", which is based on the idea of racial supremacy.

The shit that William Joyce writes is racist.

Someone saying that they don't like Cam Newton is NOT racist, unless they (stupidly) say that he is an inferior QB because he is black.


----------



## Kat

Well shoot...I am embarrassed. I thought she was a he....


----------



## xotoxi

Kat said:


> Well shoot...I am embarrassed. I thought she was a he....



I thought he was a he too, until I thought that you called him a she.

Now I am both racist AND sexist.


----------



## Kat

xotoxi said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well shoot...I am embarrassed. I thought she was a he....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was a he too, until I thought that you called him a she.
> 
> Now I am both racist AND sexist.
Click to expand...





I did???

Well, I think he...it's a he. LOL


----------



## Asclepias

xotoxi said:


> Asclepias...
> 
> Is your prejudice and dislike towards ALL white people when you first meet them (and then continued dislike towards 85% of them going forward) shared by the majority of black people?
> 
> Or are you especially prejudiced?


Its not that I dislike individual whites when I first meet them. Its I dont trust them as far as I can throw them. 85% is a pretty high number and they move around a lot.


----------



## HUGGY

Asclepias said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Color? It matters not at all and never should have.
> 
> ''I don't even want to touch on the topic of 'black quarterback' because I think this game is bigger than black, white or even green,'' the fifth-year Panther said. ''I think we limit ourselves when we just label ourselves just black this, that ...
> 
> ''I want to bring awareness because of that, but yeah, I don't think I should be labeled just a black quarterback. It's bigger things in this sport that need to be accomplished.''*
> 
> 
> 
> Newton wants black QB issue put away for good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> *Color only matters to white people* The proof is that they made up racism. Before whites became competent enough to leave europe no one really cared about race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK..you have digressed to full blown moron.  Color obviously matters more to you than just about any contributor on this MB.  Too bad about the slavery thingy.  It ruined the blacks.  Bad luck eh?  Color only matters to most whites when it comes to keeping their families and property safe and intact.  You can rave on about how whites have no justification for keeping an extra eye on blacks but most violent crime in the USA is black on black so if I was you I would take the whites lead and slap an extra dead bolt on my front and rear doors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only keep an eye on white people. Your history has shown you can not be trusted and you still lack the basic tenets of humanity as a race.  Once Black people stop thinking a few sane whites means all whites are great they will understand what your foul race has done. Whites have a justification for keeping an eye on Blacks. You are fearful that you are going to get what your ancestors deserved.
Click to expand...


Fear you?  That's a laugh.  Thanks for that... there really isn't enough humor to go around.

You see Sport...you ARE inferior and you know it.  The difference between you and I is that the 60" TV screen on your wall was purchased a dime on the dollar from some POS that stole it.  I haven't bought stolen property in all my years.  I will not support scum...you do it gladly like you are getting over on somebody.  What THAT proves is that you are stupid and have no character.  That means you make mistakes..practically every day.  

Fear you?  Right.  I see people like you every day.  Some have tested me and they are gone and I am still here.  
The only thing I fear is losing those close to me.  That hurts.  I lost my favorite Pit last summer.  That was rough.  Fortunately I live right next to the largest cemetery in Seattle.  That makes burying the departed properly  very convenient.  My dog Dre received a proper funeral...as good as any dog could hope for.  The digging the grave was the hard part but that offers the homeless transients an opportunity to make a few bucks.  

I admire blacks that overcome the shit they come from and rise up with good character and clean consciences and live their lives with enduring dignity.  Then there are those like you, simpletons that need to bolster their shallow lives by blaming others for the shit lives they occupy.  Fear you?  All good white people and the handful of decent black folks need to do is be prepared to put scum down like the rabid dogs that they are so as to not be in jeopardy for taking out the trash.  You go ahead on and keep trying to convince yourself that decent people must fear you.  They don't.  

Now run along and please do turn down the volume on your amplifiers blaring that stupid noise you entertain yourself with.  You know what IS funny...When Will Smith whined that the Grammy's wouldn't feature your dumb ass rap on TV.  Now THAT's one stupid N****R.  I bet you call that steaming sack of shit music also.  Fear you?  How on earth could anyone fear someone that listens to rap and hip hop?  Me?  I do appreciate the warning from several blocks away that an extremely stupid individual is headed my way.  Thanks for that.

Now...back to football.  I am looking forward to Scam Newton making a clown out of himself in the SB.  His ridiculous moronic hubris will set back respect for the angry young black athletes on a very large stage.  Good for him...good for you.  You do like the smell of ass though don't you.   Me?  Not so much.


----------



## HUGGY

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> By saying what you said, you consider me foul and lacking the basic tenets of humanity.
> 
> What evidence do you have to support this?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know you. If youre white then there is a 85% chance you are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit that you are extremely prejudiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm prejudiced. Look at your history as a race.  Thats not the same as racist though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know we were speaking of history. Today is today. I had nothing to do with the past......nor did  you, yet you choose to speak through your own bigotry and anger.
> SO...let's drop history. Do you feel the same way of today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best predictor of the future is the past. Until I see whites as a race fix their issues I have no option other than to regard whites as a foul race incapable of shaking their inferiority complex. I know some specific whites that dont have that issue like my oldest daughters mother but that doesnt change my opinion that 85% of whites have serious issues.
Click to expand...


That
"The best predictor of the future is the past." 
 is an ignorant statement.  The best predictor of the future is the character of those making it. The character of the majority of whites has grown in good ways steadily over the last several decades.  Even some blacks have made it a point to live their lives better than they enjoyed in the past.  This is improvement for all that want a better future.  I agree with Kat. The past has no hold on those that choose to live better lives.


----------



## HUGGY

Asclepias said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm prejudiced. Look at your history as a race.  Thats not the same as racist though. My question would be why do you think I wouldnt be prejudiced? Do you actually think Black people should just trust whites considering your history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if it is racism, or prejudice, or bigotry, or anti-semitism, or homophobia.
> 
> They are all the same thing: HATE.
> 
> Why do you have to HATE 85% of all white people that you have never met?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prejudice is not hate. It means to pre judge. You should invest in a dictionary.
Click to expand...


That is just being forewarned. Like when we hear rap being pounded into the air from several blocks away.  It gives those with any sense the opportunity to pre judge the moron at the wheel.


----------



## HUGGY

Asclepias said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias...
> 
> Is it safe to say that your definition of racism is _exclusively_ when someone feels that a person of another race is _inferior _to them?
> 
> And if so, is it safe to say that a gun-toting, Bible-thumping, NASCAR-watching redneck...who thinks that blacks are equal to whites, but that they are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity...is not a racist, but is just prejudice?
> 
> 
> 
> Racism was defined by white people since they created the entire concept not me.  I know some cool red necks so not all of them are racists.  To answer your question however, I would say they were merely prejudiced. Actually they would be ignorant since Black people are the first to create civilizations but that is neither here nor there.
Click to expand...


Your "civilizations" are still butchering each other wholesale and still living in mud huts.  Stuck on stupid much?


----------



## HUGGY

Kat said:


> Well shoot...I am embarrassed. I thought she was a he....



Me too!  You could knock me over with a feather!


----------



## Rouge Rover

Asclepias said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you have no evidence. Hence the cop out.
> This is just your hatred and racism speaking. I am sorry for you. You must be on miserable person.
> 
> 
> 
> OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out who told you guys I needed to submit evidence.  To be honest I thought it was common knowledge. White people have documented it themselves as if they are proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's funny is that as bad as you think we are you still have no clue. We're worse than you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats quite possible. Thanks for your frankness.
Click to expand...


You're welcome. Newton is commenting on the wrong thing. The fact that he's black and playing QB doesn't bother anyone, no one cares about that. What people don't want however is Newton moving into their neighborhood. If Newton really understood white people he'd be talking about the difference between true social access and the pseudo-social access people like the SJW's talk about.


----------



## xotoxi

Asclepias said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias...
> 
> Is your prejudice and dislike towards ALL white people when you first meet them (and then continued dislike towards 85% of them going forward) shared by the majority of black people?
> 
> Or are you especially prejudiced?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not that I dislike individual whites when I first meet them. Its I dont trust them as far as I can throw them. 85% is a pretty high number and they move around a lot.
Click to expand...


When you meet a white person, what is it that you need to trust them about?

What do you need to trust ANYONE about when you first meet them?


----------



## Asclepias

xotoxi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias...
> 
> Is your prejudice and dislike towards ALL white people when you first meet them (and then continued dislike towards 85% of them going forward) shared by the majority of black people?
> 
> Or are you especially prejudiced?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not that I dislike individual whites when I first meet them. Its I dont trust them as far as I can throw them. 85% is a pretty high number and they move around a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you meet a white person, what is it that you need to trust them about?
> 
> What do you need to trust ANYONE about when you first meet them?
Click to expand...

I dont need to trust a white person. If you mean what do I need to see to begin to trust a white person it gets complicated trying to explain. The simplest way to describe it would be making sure they were not racists. That involves a lot of body language observation after posing statements or comments designed to prompt a response.  

I noticed I neglected to answer your initial question fully. I cant answer for all Black people and due to the amount of uncle toms and aunt jemimas I see I would wager all Black people dont think like myself. I can tell you the vast majority of Black people I personally know and others I dont know that have voiced the same views..... the number of Blacks that feel like I do is really high.  I would estimate about 95%


----------



## Asclepias

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out who told you guys I needed to submit evidence.  To be honest I thought it was common knowledge. White people have documented it themselves as if they are proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's funny is that as bad as you think we are you still have no clue. We're worse than you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats quite possible. Thanks for your frankness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Newton is commenting on the wrong thing. The fact that he's black and playing QB doesn't bother anyone, no one cares about that. What people don't want however is Newton moving into their neighborhood. If Newton really understood white people he'd be talking about the difference between true social access and the pseudo-social access people like the SJW's talk about.
Click to expand...

No Newton is not commenting on the wrong thing. Plenty of white boys are up in arms about him simply because he is Black and has no problem being himself and exhibiting aspects of Black culture while holding the coveted position of QB which was formerly designated as something only white boys could play.


----------



## Rouge Rover

Asclepias said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out who told you guys I needed to submit evidence.  To be honest I thought it was common knowledge. White people have documented it themselves as if they are proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's funny is that as bad as you think we are you still have no clue. We're worse than you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats quite possible. Thanks for your frankness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Newton is commenting on the wrong thing. The fact that he's black and playing QB doesn't bother anyone, no one cares about that. What people don't want however is Newton moving into their neighborhood. If Newton really understood white people he'd be talking about the difference between true social access and the pseudo-social access people like the SJW's talk about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Newton is not commenting on the wrong thing. Plenty of white boys are up in arms about him simply because he is Black and has no problem being himself and exhibiting aspects of Black culture while holding the coveted position of QB which was formerly designated as something only white boys could play.
Click to expand...


This is what I mean when I say blacks don't understand whites. Always picking the meaningless fight.


----------



## Asclepias

HUGGY said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias...
> 
> Is it safe to say that your definition of racism is _exclusively_ when someone feels that a person of another race is _inferior _to them?
> 
> And if so, is it safe to say that a gun-toting, Bible-thumping, NASCAR-watching redneck...who thinks that blacks are equal to whites, but that they are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity...is not a racist, but is just prejudice?
> 
> 
> 
> Racism was defined by white people since they created the entire concept not me.  I know some cool red necks so not all of them are racists.  To answer your question however, I would say they were merely prejudiced. Actually they would be ignorant since Black people are the first to create civilizations but that is neither here nor there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "civilizations" are still butchering each other wholesale and still living in mud huts.  Stuck on stupid much?
Click to expand...

You are a great example of how the educational system is failing and what happens when you never read a book without someone forcing you to.


----------



## Asclepias

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out who told you guys I needed to submit evidence.  To be honest I thought it was common knowledge. White people have documented it themselves as if they are proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is that as bad as you think we are you still have no clue. We're worse than you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats quite possible. Thanks for your frankness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Newton is commenting on the wrong thing. The fact that he's black and playing QB doesn't bother anyone, no one cares about that. What people don't want however is Newton moving into their neighborhood. If Newton really understood white people he'd be talking about the difference between true social access and the pseudo-social access people like the SJW's talk about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Newton is not commenting on the wrong thing. Plenty of white boys are up in arms about him simply because he is Black and has no problem being himself and exhibiting aspects of Black culture while holding the coveted position of QB which was formerly designated as something only white boys could play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I mean when I say blacks don't understand whites. Always picking the meaningless fight.
Click to expand...


Explain yourself.


----------



## Rouge Rover

Asclepias said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is that as bad as you think we are you still have no clue. We're worse than you think.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats quite possible. Thanks for your frankness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Newton is commenting on the wrong thing. The fact that he's black and playing QB doesn't bother anyone, no one cares about that. What people don't want however is Newton moving into their neighborhood. If Newton really understood white people he'd be talking about the difference between true social access and the pseudo-social access people like the SJW's talk about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Newton is not commenting on the wrong thing. Plenty of white boys are up in arms about him simply because he is Black and has no problem being himself and exhibiting aspects of Black culture while holding the coveted position of QB which was formerly designated as something only white boys could play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I mean when I say blacks don't understand whites. Always picking the meaningless fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain yourself.
Click to expand...


What Newton is doing is good for ESPN. It gives them a "racial" topic to talk about without being too serious which is what ESPN and all the rest of the fakes want.


----------



## Asclepias

HUGGY said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know you. If youre white then there is a 85% chance you are foul and lack the basic tenets of humanity IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that you are extremely prejudiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm prejudiced. Look at your history as a race.  Thats not the same as racist though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know we were speaking of history. Today is today. I had nothing to do with the past......nor did  you, yet you choose to speak through your own bigotry and anger.
> SO...let's drop history. Do you feel the same way of today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best predictor of the future is the past. Until I see whites as a race fix their issues I have no option other than to regard whites as a foul race incapable of shaking their inferiority complex. I know some specific whites that dont have that issue like my oldest daughters mother but that doesnt change my opinion that 85% of whites have serious issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That
> "The best predictor of the future is the past."
> is an ignorant statement.  The best predictor of the future is the character of those making it. The character of the majority of whites has grown in good ways steadily over the last several decades.  Even some blacks have made it a point to live their lives better than they enjoyed in the past.  This is improvement for all that want a better future.  I agree with Kat. The past has no hold on those that choose to live better lives.
Click to expand...

Thats pretty much idiocy. Thats like saying a child reared in a dysfunctional home will have no dysfunction simply because they choose to live better lives.  If you knew what you were talking about you would know that the child needs to come to grips with everything that happened to them and deal with those issues because of it. Then they would need the training to never quit despite the issues they have.


----------



## xotoxi

Asclepias said:


> No Newton is not commenting on the wrong thing. Plenty of white boys are up in arms about him simply because he is Black and has no problem being himself and exhibiting aspects of Black culture while holding the coveted position of QB which was formerly designated as something only white boys could play.



What are the aspect of "black culture" that he is exhibiting?


----------



## Asclepias

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats quite possible. Thanks for your frankness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Newton is commenting on the wrong thing. The fact that he's black and playing QB doesn't bother anyone, no one cares about that. What people don't want however is Newton moving into their neighborhood. If Newton really understood white people he'd be talking about the difference between true social access and the pseudo-social access people like the SJW's talk about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Newton is not commenting on the wrong thing. Plenty of white boys are up in arms about him simply because he is Black and has no problem being himself and exhibiting aspects of Black culture while holding the coveted position of QB which was formerly designated as something only white boys could play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I mean when I say blacks don't understand whites. Always picking the meaningless fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Newton is doing is good for ESPN. It gives them a "racial" topic to talk about without being too serious which is what ESPN and all the rest of the fakes want.
Click to expand...

What did that have to do with what I asked you to explain? You do realize whites own ESPN dont you?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Cam is the modern Jackie Robinson and can expect white people to be angry at him finally breaking the white NFL monopoly


----------



## Asclepias

xotoxi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Newton is not commenting on the wrong thing. Plenty of white boys are up in arms about him simply because he is Black and has no problem being himself and exhibiting aspects of Black culture while holding the coveted position of QB which was formerly designated as something only white boys could play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the aspect of "black culture" that he is exhibiting?
Click to expand...

Swag. In white speak its called ultimate confidence.  White guys hate confident Black guys because it triggers their low self esteem.  Its threatening to white guys because they already feel Black guys are more masculine..


----------



## Asclepias

HUGGY said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Color? It matters not at all and never should have.
> 
> ''I don't even want to touch on the topic of 'black quarterback' because I think this game is bigger than black, white or even green,'' the fifth-year Panther said. ''I think we limit ourselves when we just label ourselves just black this, that ...
> 
> ''I want to bring awareness because of that, but yeah, I don't think I should be labeled just a black quarterback. It's bigger things in this sport that need to be accomplished.''*
> 
> 
> 
> Newton wants black QB issue put away for good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> *Color only matters to white people* The proof is that they made up racism. Before whites became competent enough to leave europe no one really cared about race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK..you have digressed to full blown moron.  Color obviously matters more to you than just about any contributor on this MB.  Too bad about the slavery thingy.  It ruined the blacks.  Bad luck eh?  Color only matters to most whites when it comes to keeping their families and property safe and intact.  You can rave on about how whites have no justification for keeping an extra eye on blacks but most violent crime in the USA is black on black so if I was you I would take the whites lead and slap an extra dead bolt on my front and rear doors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only keep an eye on white people. Your history has shown you can not be trusted and you still lack the basic tenets of humanity as a race.  Once Black people stop thinking a few sane whites means all whites are great they will understand what your foul race has done. Whites have a justification for keeping an eye on Blacks. You are fearful that you are going to get what your ancestors deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fear you?  That's a laugh.  Thanks for that... there really isn't enough humor to go around.
> 
> You see Sport...you ARE inferior and you know it.  The difference between you and I is that the 60" TV screen on your wall was purchased a dime on the dollar from some POS that stole it.  I haven't bought stolen property in all my years.  I will not support scum...you do it gladly like you are getting over on somebody.  What THAT proves is that you are stupid and have no character.  That means you make mistakes..practically every day.
> 
> Fear you?  Right.  I see people like you every day.  Some have tested me and they are gone and I am still here.
> The only thing I fear is losing those close to me.  That hurts.  I lost my favorite Pit last summer.  That was rough.  Fortunately I live right next to the largest cemetery in Seattle.  That makes burying the departed properly  very convenient.  My dog Dre received a proper funeral...as good as any dog could hope for.  The digging the grave was the hard part but that offers the homeless transients an opportunity to make a few bucks.
> 
> I admire blacks that overcome the shit they come from and rise up with good character and clean consciences and live their lives with enduring dignity.  Then there are those like you, simpletons that need to bolster their shallow lives by blaming others for the shit lives they occupy.  Fear you?  All good white people and the handful of decent black folks need to do is be prepared to put scum down like the rabid dogs that they are so as to not be in jeopardy for taking out the trash.  You go ahead on and keep trying to convince yourself that decent people must fear you.  They don't.
> 
> Now run along and please do turn down the volume on your amplifiers blaring that stupid noise you entertain yourself with.  You know what IS funny...When Will Smith whined that the Grammy's wouldn't feature your dumb ass rap on TV.  Now THAT's one stupid N****R.  I bet you call that steaming sack of shit music also.  Fear you?  How on earth could anyone fear someone that listens to rap and hip hop?  Me?  I do appreciate the warning from several blocks away that an extremely stupid individual is headed my way.  Thanks for that.
> 
> Now...back to football.  I am looking forward to Scam Newton making a clown out of himself in the SB.  His ridiculous moronic hubris will set back respect for the angry young black athletes on a very large stage.  Good for him...good for you.  You do like the smell of ass though don't you.   Me?  Not so much.
Click to expand...

I didnt read all of your post because its obviously a fear fueled rant. Without realizing it you have proved exactly what I am speaking about. Youre afraid. White boys like you make me laugh.


----------



## Rouge Rover

Asclepias said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Newton is commenting on the wrong thing. The fact that he's black and playing QB doesn't bother anyone, no one cares about that. What people don't want however is Newton moving into their neighborhood. If Newton really understood white people he'd be talking about the difference between true social access and the pseudo-social access people like the SJW's talk about.
> 
> 
> 
> No Newton is not commenting on the wrong thing. Plenty of white boys are up in arms about him simply because he is Black and has no problem being himself and exhibiting aspects of Black culture while holding the coveted position of QB which was formerly designated as something only white boys could play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I mean when I say blacks don't understand whites. Always picking the meaningless fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Newton is doing is good for ESPN. It gives them a "racial" topic to talk about without being too serious which is what ESPN and all the rest of the fakes want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did that have to do with what I asked you to explain? You do realize whites own ESPN dont you?
Click to expand...


Of course I understand that. There is no serious racial component to this. His comments mean nothing.


----------



## Asclepias

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Newton is not commenting on the wrong thing. Plenty of white boys are up in arms about him simply because he is Black and has no problem being himself and exhibiting aspects of Black culture while holding the coveted position of QB which was formerly designated as something only white boys could play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I mean when I say blacks don't understand whites. Always picking the meaningless fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Newton is doing is good for ESPN. It gives them a "racial" topic to talk about without being too serious which is what ESPN and all the rest of the fakes want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did that have to do with what I asked you to explain? You do realize whites own ESPN dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I understand that. There is no serious racial component to this. His comments mean nothing.
Click to expand...

I just told you that they did mean something. If they didnt mean something this would have been a non story.


----------



## Rouge Rover

Asclepias said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I mean when I say blacks don't understand whites. Always picking the meaningless fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Newton is doing is good for ESPN. It gives them a "racial" topic to talk about without being too serious which is what ESPN and all the rest of the fakes want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did that have to do with what I asked you to explain? You do realize whites own ESPN dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I understand that. There is no serious racial component to this. His comments mean nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you that they did mean something. If they didnt mean something this would have been a non story.
Click to expand...


You still don't get it. It's a story because it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Asclepias

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Newton is doing is good for ESPN. It gives them a "racial" topic to talk about without being too serious which is what ESPN and all the rest of the fakes want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did that have to do with what I asked you to explain? You do realize whites own ESPN dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I understand that. There is no serious racial component to this. His comments mean nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you that they did mean something. If they didnt mean something this would have been a non story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still don't get it. It's a story because it doesn't mean anything.
Click to expand...

If it didnt mean anything we and millions of others wouldnt be discussing it now. How did you convince yourself it meant nothing but you are taking the time to discuss it?


----------



## Rouge Rover

Asclepias said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Newton is doing is good for ESPN. It gives them a "racial" topic to talk about without being too serious which is what ESPN and all the rest of the fakes want.
> 
> 
> 
> What did that have to do with what I asked you to explain? You do realize whites own ESPN dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I understand that. There is no serious racial component to this. His comments mean nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you that they did mean something. If they didnt mean something this would have been a non story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still don't get it. It's a story because it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it didnt mean anything we and millions of others wouldnt be discussing it now. How did you convince yourself it meant nothing but you are taking the time to discuss it?
Click to expand...


I discuss a lot of stupid shit on this board but the question isn't how I spend my time, it's how the networks spend theirs.

Cam Newton...millionaire athlete. No one cares, lot's of coverage.

Michael Brown. Ghetto thug. Probably deserved to be shot. Lot's of coverage.

Mizzou. Lot's of bullshit and lot's of coverage. No meaningful public support for the priveleged little hunger striker though.

Tamir Rice, an actual crime. Some coverage, not a lot though. 

Ever wonder why?


----------



## Asclepias

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did that have to do with what I asked you to explain? You do realize whites own ESPN dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I understand that. There is no serious racial component to this. His comments mean nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just told you that they did mean something. If they didnt mean something this would have been a non story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still don't get it. It's a story because it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it didnt mean anything we and millions of others wouldnt be discussing it now. How did you convince yourself it meant nothing but you are taking the time to discuss it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I discuss a lot of stupid shit on this board but the question isn't how I spend my time, it's how the networks spend theirs.
> 
> Cam Newton...millionaire athlete. No one cares, lot's of coverage.
> 
> Michael Brown. Ghetto thug. Probably deserved to be shot. Lot's of coverage.
> 
> Mizzou. Lot's of bullshit and lot's of coverage. No meaningful public support for the priveleged little hunger striker though.
> 
> Tamir Rice, an actual crime. Some coverage, not a lot though.
> 
> Ever wonder why?
Click to expand...

If youre discussing it then it obviously means something to you. Practically everyone knows that. Even if it somehow didnt mean anything to you it means something to millions of others and thats why its news.  Just because the media capitalizes on that truth doesnt change the fact that it does indeed mean something. You are getting confused about events and capitalism.


----------



## Rouge Rover

Asclepias said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I understand that. There is no serious racial component to this. His comments mean nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you that they did mean something. If they didnt mean something this would have been a non story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still don't get it. It's a story because it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it didnt mean anything we and millions of others wouldnt be discussing it now. How did you convince yourself it meant nothing but you are taking the time to discuss it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I discuss a lot of stupid shit on this board but the question isn't how I spend my time, it's how the networks spend theirs.
> 
> Cam Newton...millionaire athlete. No one cares, lot's of coverage.
> 
> Michael Brown. Ghetto thug. Probably deserved to be shot. Lot's of coverage.
> 
> Mizzou. Lot's of bullshit and lot's of coverage. No meaningful public support for the priveleged little hunger striker though.
> 
> Tamir Rice, an actual crime. Some coverage, not a lot though.
> 
> Ever wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre discussing it then it obviously means something to you. Practically everyone knows that. Even if it somehow didnt mean anything to you it means something to millions of others and thats why its news.  Just because the media capitalizes on that truth doesnt change the fact that it does indeed mean something. You are getting confused about events and capitalism.
Click to expand...


I've got about 50 posts in one of Bonzi's post count threads. I obviously don't give a shit about red meat.


----------



## Asclepias

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you that they did mean something. If they didnt mean something this would have been a non story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it. It's a story because it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it didnt mean anything we and millions of others wouldnt be discussing it now. How did you convince yourself it meant nothing but you are taking the time to discuss it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I discuss a lot of stupid shit on this board but the question isn't how I spend my time, it's how the networks spend theirs.
> 
> Cam Newton...millionaire athlete. No one cares, lot's of coverage.
> 
> Michael Brown. Ghetto thug. Probably deserved to be shot. Lot's of coverage.
> 
> Mizzou. Lot's of bullshit and lot's of coverage. No meaningful public support for the priveleged little hunger striker though.
> 
> Tamir Rice, an actual crime. Some coverage, not a lot though.
> 
> Ever wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre discussing it then it obviously means something to you. Practically everyone knows that. Even if it somehow didnt mean anything to you it means something to millions of others and thats why its news.  Just because the media capitalizes on that truth doesnt change the fact that it does indeed mean something. You are getting confused about events and capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got about 50 posts in one of Bonzi's post count threads. I obviously don't give a shit about red meat.
Click to expand...

Sure if you say so.


----------



## Rouge Rover

Asclepias said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it. It's a story because it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> 
> 
> If it didnt mean anything we and millions of others wouldnt be discussing it now. How did you convince yourself it meant nothing but you are taking the time to discuss it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I discuss a lot of stupid shit on this board but the question isn't how I spend my time, it's how the networks spend theirs.
> 
> Cam Newton...millionaire athlete. No one cares, lot's of coverage.
> 
> Michael Brown. Ghetto thug. Probably deserved to be shot. Lot's of coverage.
> 
> Mizzou. Lot's of bullshit and lot's of coverage. No meaningful public support for the priveleged little hunger striker though.
> 
> Tamir Rice, an actual crime. Some coverage, not a lot though.
> 
> Ever wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre discussing it then it obviously means something to you. Practically everyone knows that. Even if it somehow didnt mean anything to you it means something to millions of others and thats why its news.  Just because the media capitalizes on that truth doesnt change the fact that it does indeed mean something. You are getting confused about events and capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got about 50 posts in one of Bonzi's post count threads. I obviously don't give a shit about red meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure if you say so.
Click to expand...


have fun 'fighting the power' young brother.


----------



## Asclepias

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it didnt mean anything we and millions of others wouldnt be discussing it now. How did you convince yourself it meant nothing but you are taking the time to discuss it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I discuss a lot of stupid shit on this board but the question isn't how I spend my time, it's how the networks spend theirs.
> 
> Cam Newton...millionaire athlete. No one cares, lot's of coverage.
> 
> Michael Brown. Ghetto thug. Probably deserved to be shot. Lot's of coverage.
> 
> Mizzou. Lot's of bullshit and lot's of coverage. No meaningful public support for the priveleged little hunger striker though.
> 
> Tamir Rice, an actual crime. Some coverage, not a lot though.
> 
> Ever wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre discussing it then it obviously means something to you. Practically everyone knows that. Even if it somehow didnt mean anything to you it means something to millions of others and thats why its news.  Just because the media capitalizes on that truth doesnt change the fact that it does indeed mean something. You are getting confused about events and capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got about 50 posts in one of Bonzi's post count threads. I obviously don't give a shit about red meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure if you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have fun 'fighting the power' young brother.
Click to expand...

You dont fight power. You harness it and make it do your bidding.


----------



## xotoxi

Asclepias said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Newton is not commenting on the wrong thing. Plenty of white boys are up in arms about him simply because he is Black and has no problem being himself and exhibiting aspects of Black culture while holding the coveted position of QB which was formerly designated as something only white boys could play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the aspect of "black culture" that he is exhibiting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swag. In white speak its called ultimate confidence.  White guys hate confident Black guys because it triggers their low self esteem.  Its threatening to white guys because they already feel Black guys are more masculine..
Click to expand...


Oh.  I see.


----------



## xotoxi




----------



## xotoxi




----------



## Asclepias

xotoxi said:


>


----------



## Asclepias

xotoxi said:


>


----------



## xotoxi




----------



## Asclepias

xotoxi said:


>


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Rouge Rover

Asclepias said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I discuss a lot of stupid shit on this board but the question isn't how I spend my time, it's how the networks spend theirs.
> 
> Cam Newton...millionaire athlete. No one cares, lot's of coverage.
> 
> Michael Brown. Ghetto thug. Probably deserved to be shot. Lot's of coverage.
> 
> Mizzou. Lot's of bullshit and lot's of coverage. No meaningful public support for the priveleged little hunger striker though.
> 
> Tamir Rice, an actual crime. Some coverage, not a lot though.
> 
> Ever wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> If youre discussing it then it obviously means something to you. Practically everyone knows that. Even if it somehow didnt mean anything to you it means something to millions of others and thats why its news.  Just because the media capitalizes on that truth doesnt change the fact that it does indeed mean something. You are getting confused about events and capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got about 50 posts in one of Bonzi's post count threads. I obviously don't give a shit about red meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure if you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have fun 'fighting the power' young brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont fight power. You harness it and make it do your bidding.
Click to expand...


Punks can't harness power.


----------



## Asclepias

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If youre discussing it then it obviously means something to you. Practically everyone knows that. Even if it somehow didnt mean anything to you it means something to millions of others and thats why its news.  Just because the media capitalizes on that truth doesnt change the fact that it does indeed mean something. You are getting confused about events and capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got about 50 posts in one of Bonzi's post count threads. I obviously don't give a shit about red meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure if you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have fun 'fighting the power' young brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont fight power. You harness it and make it do your bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Punks can't harness power.
Click to expand...

If thats true then dont be a punk. Problem solved.


----------



## Rouge Rover

Asclepias said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got about 50 posts in one of Bonzi's post count threads. I obviously don't give a shit about red meat.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure if you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have fun 'fighting the power' young brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont fight power. You harness it and make it do your bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Punks can't harness power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If thats true then dont be a punk. Problem solved.
Click to expand...


I understand the position I'm in. I don't believe you do.


----------



## Asclepias

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure if you say so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have fun 'fighting the power' young brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont fight power. You harness it and make it do your bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Punks can't harness power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If thats true then dont be a punk. Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand the position I'm in. I don't believe you do.
Click to expand...

What you believe in doesnt contain any validity to me. If I were you I would concentrate on not being a punk.


----------



## HUGGY

Asclepias said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Color? It matters not at all and never should have.
> 
> ''I don't even want to touch on the topic of 'black quarterback' because I think this game is bigger than black, white or even green,'' the fifth-year Panther said. ''I think we limit ourselves when we just label ourselves just black this, that ...
> 
> ''I want to bring awareness because of that, but yeah, I don't think I should be labeled just a black quarterback. It's bigger things in this sport that need to be accomplished.''*
> 
> 
> 
> Newton wants black QB issue put away for good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> *Color only matters to white people* The proof is that they made up racism. Before whites became competent enough to leave europe no one really cared about race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK..you have digressed to full blown moron.  Color obviously matters more to you than just about any contributor on this MB.  Too bad about the slavery thingy.  It ruined the blacks.  Bad luck eh?  Color only matters to most whites when it comes to keeping their families and property safe and intact.  You can rave on about how whites have no justification for keeping an extra eye on blacks but most violent crime in the USA is black on black so if I was you I would take the whites lead and slap an extra dead bolt on my front and rear doors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only keep an eye on white people. Your history has shown you can not be trusted and you still lack the basic tenets of humanity as a race.  Once Black people stop thinking a few sane whites means all whites are great they will understand what your foul race has done. Whites have a justification for keeping an eye on Blacks. You are fearful that you are going to get what your ancestors deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fear you?  That's a laugh.  Thanks for that... there really isn't enough humor to go around.
> 
> You see Sport...you ARE inferior and you know it.  The difference between you and I is that the 60" TV screen on your wall was purchased a dime on the dollar from some POS that stole it.  I haven't bought stolen property in all my years.  I will not support scum...you do it gladly like you are getting over on somebody.  What THAT proves is that you are stupid and have no character.  That means you make mistakes..practically every day.
> 
> Fear you?  Right.  I see people like you every day.  Some have tested me and they are gone and I am still here.
> The only thing I fear is losing those close to me.  That hurts.  I lost my favorite Pit last summer.  That was rough.  Fortunately I live right next to the largest cemetery in Seattle.  That makes burying the departed properly  very convenient.  My dog Dre received a proper funeral...as good as any dog could hope for.  The digging the grave was the hard part but that offers the homeless transients an opportunity to make a few bucks.
> 
> I admire blacks that overcome the shit they come from and rise up with good character and clean consciences and live their lives with enduring dignity.  Then there are those like you, simpletons that need to bolster their shallow lives by blaming others for the shit lives they occupy.  Fear you?  All good white people and the handful of decent black folks need to do is be prepared to put scum down like the rabid dogs that they are so as to not be in jeopardy for taking out the trash.  You go ahead on and keep trying to convince yourself that decent people must fear you.  They don't.
> 
> Now run along and please do turn down the volume on your amplifiers blaring that stupid noise you entertain yourself with.  You know what IS funny...When Will Smith whined that the Grammy's wouldn't feature your dumb ass rap on TV.  Now THAT's one stupid N****R.  I bet you call that steaming sack of shit music also.  Fear you?  How on earth could anyone fear someone that listens to rap and hip hop?  Me?  I do appreciate the warning from several blocks away that an extremely stupid individual is headed my way.  Thanks for that.
> 
> Now...back to football.  I am looking forward to Scam Newton making a clown out of himself in the SB.  His ridiculous moronic hubris will set back respect for the angry young black athletes on a very large stage.  Good for him...good for you.  You do like the smell of ass though don't you.   Me?  Not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt read all of your post because its obviously a fear fueled rant. Without realizing it you have proved exactly what I am speaking about. Youre afraid. White boys like you make me laugh.
Click to expand...


I get it that the truth hurts.  The REAL reason you claim to comment on something you didn't read.  I'm not a child or like you endowed with a child-like mind.  I owned a music concert production company 69-73 bringing all the top black R&B and rock acts to Seattle. I interacted with the black community, hired the Black Panthers for security and so on.  Earth Wind and Fire, Sly and The Family Stone and many others played on my stages.  I came into close contact with more black people in my life of 66 years than you as a black EVER did.  So Suck It!

I'm the only white guy EVER to hang out in a Black Panther safe house.  You would have never made it through the door.


----------



## Asclepias

HUGGY said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Color only matters to white people* The proof is that they made up racism. Before whites became competent enough to leave europe no one really cared about race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK..you have digressed to full blown moron.  Color obviously matters more to you than just about any contributor on this MB.  Too bad about the slavery thingy.  It ruined the blacks.  Bad luck eh?  Color only matters to most whites when it comes to keeping their families and property safe and intact.  You can rave on about how whites have no justification for keeping an extra eye on blacks but most violent crime in the USA is black on black so if I was you I would take the whites lead and slap an extra dead bolt on my front and rear doors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only keep an eye on white people. Your history has shown you can not be trusted and you still lack the basic tenets of humanity as a race.  Once Black people stop thinking a few sane whites means all whites are great they will understand what your foul race has done. Whites have a justification for keeping an eye on Blacks. You are fearful that you are going to get what your ancestors deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fear you?  That's a laugh.  Thanks for that... there really isn't enough humor to go around.
> 
> You see Sport...you ARE inferior and you know it.  The difference between you and I is that the 60" TV screen on your wall was purchased a dime on the dollar from some POS that stole it.  I haven't bought stolen property in all my years.  I will not support scum...you do it gladly like you are getting over on somebody.  What THAT proves is that you are stupid and have no character.  That means you make mistakes..practically every day.
> 
> Fear you?  Right.  I see people like you every day.  Some have tested me and they are gone and I am still here.
> The only thing I fear is losing those close to me.  That hurts.  I lost my favorite Pit last summer.  That was rough.  Fortunately I live right next to the largest cemetery in Seattle.  That makes burying the departed properly  very convenient.  My dog Dre received a proper funeral...as good as any dog could hope for.  The digging the grave was the hard part but that offers the homeless transients an opportunity to make a few bucks.
> 
> I admire blacks that overcome the shit they come from and rise up with good character and clean consciences and live their lives with enduring dignity.  Then there are those like you, simpletons that need to bolster their shallow lives by blaming others for the shit lives they occupy.  Fear you?  All good white people and the handful of decent black folks need to do is be prepared to put scum down like the rabid dogs that they are so as to not be in jeopardy for taking out the trash.  You go ahead on and keep trying to convince yourself that decent people must fear you.  They don't.
> 
> Now run along and please do turn down the volume on your amplifiers blaring that stupid noise you entertain yourself with.  You know what IS funny...When Will Smith whined that the Grammy's wouldn't feature your dumb ass rap on TV.  Now THAT's one stupid N****R.  I bet you call that steaming sack of shit music also.  Fear you?  How on earth could anyone fear someone that listens to rap and hip hop?  Me?  I do appreciate the warning from several blocks away that an extremely stupid individual is headed my way.  Thanks for that.
> 
> Now...back to football.  I am looking forward to Scam Newton making a clown out of himself in the SB.  His ridiculous moronic hubris will set back respect for the angry young black athletes on a very large stage.  Good for him...good for you.  You do like the smell of ass though don't you.   Me?  Not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt read all of your post because its obviously a fear fueled rant. Without realizing it you have proved exactly what I am speaking about. Youre afraid. White boys like you make me laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it that the truth hurts.  The REAL reason you claim to comment on something you didn't read.  I'm not a child or like you endowed with a child-like mind.  I owned a music concert production company 69-73 bringing all the top black R&B and rock acts to Seattle. I interacted with the black community, hired the Black Panthers for security and so on.  Earth Wind and Fire, Sly and The Family Stone and many others played on my stages.  I came into close contact with more black people in my life of 66 years than you as a black EVER did.  So Suck It!
> 
> I'm the only white guy EVER to hang out in a Black Panther safe house.  You would have never made it through the door.
Click to expand...

There is no need to try and impress me. I dont believe you no matter how hard you try. Give it a rest.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> There is no need to try and impress me. I dont believe you no matter how hard you try. Give it a rest.





Then give up the hate. You are the one that hijacked this thread with it. Own it.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to try and impress me. I dont believe you no matter how hard you try. Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then give up the hate. You are the one that hijacked this thread with it. Own it.
Click to expand...

What hate?


----------



## Papageorgio

CrusaderFrank said:


> Cam is the modern Jackie Robinson and can expect white people to be angry at him finally breaking the white NFL monopoly



He isn't breaking a white monopoly. We had Doug Williams break the barrier. The last two years we have had Wilson in the Super Bowl. Cam is just another NFL quarterback that will be great or fizzle. I'm thinking a great QB.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Papageorgio said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cam is the modern Jackie Robinson and can expect white people to be angry at him finally breaking the white NFL monopoly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't breaking a white monopoly. We had Doug Williams break the barrier. The last two years we have had Wilson in the Super Bowl. Cam is just another NFL quarterback that will be great or fizzle. I'm thinking a great QB.
Click to expand...


Wait, you mean he's not the first black guy to play in the NFL?


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to try and impress me. I dont believe you no matter how hard you try. Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then give up the hate. You are the one that hijacked this thread with it. Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What hate?
Click to expand...




Oh you know. The hate toward white people. Or at least toward 85% of them.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cam is the modern Jackie Robinson and can expect white people to be angry at him finally breaking the white NFL monopoly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't breaking a white monopoly. We had Doug Williams break the barrier. The last two years we have had Wilson in the Super Bowl. Cam is just another NFL quarterback that will be great or fizzle. I'm thinking a great QB.
Click to expand...

Wilson was never the face of the NFL. In fact despite how black the NFL is its always white quarterbacks. It wasn't Jerry rice it was Joe Montana. 

It wasn't Ray Lewis or Barry Sanders or emmit Smith. It's always the Manning's bradys and Aaron Rodgers.

Cam should be the new face of the NFL. He's fantastic. Love his attitude. Only haters hate.


----------



## Kat

I didn't realize there was a face to the NFL. Faces of the greats maybe....and there have been many.


----------



## sealybobo

Kat said:


> I didn't realize there was a face to the NFL. Faces of the greats maybe....and there have been many.


Michael Jordan lebron Kobe were the face of the NBA. Last white was Larry bird.

Look who gets the most endorsements. I'm expecting cam to be like Ali or tiger or Serena. I hope he wins Sunday. The young cocky stud vs old school.


----------



## Kat

sealybobo said:


> Michael Jordan lebron Kobe were the face of the NBA. Last white was Larry bird.




I suppose so.




sealybobo said:


> Look who gets the most endorsements.




No clue.


----------



## sealybobo

Kat said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Jordan lebron Kobe were the face of the NBA. Last white was Larry bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who gets the most endorsements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No clue.
Click to expand...

They were talking about this on sports radio Detroit. Whether you hate him or love him he is interesting and good. 

I heard he broke Payton's rookie record. People like to say he's not that good even tough he only lost 1 game. At one point Carolina was the worst team that was still undefeated. 

I'm a good judge of if someone's a jerk. Cams not a jerk. He's charismatic and outspoken and that threatens some people.


----------



## Kat

sealybobo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Jordan lebron Kobe were the face of the NBA. Last white was Larry bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who gets the most endorsements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were talking about this on sports radio Detroit. Whether you hate him or love him he is interesting and good.
> 
> I heard he broke Payton's rookie record. People like to say he's not that good even tough he only lost 1 game. At one point Carolina was the worst team that was still undefeated.
> 
> I'm a good judge of if someone's a jerk. Cams not a jerk. He's charismatic and outspoken and that threatens some people.
Click to expand...




I 100% agree he is good. I watched him in college and he was great. I am not a huge fan of show boating...unless a group of players do it. Then it is not just to draw attention to yourself.

I have known about Newton for a long time.

He is VERY good, and I think Carolina will be winning the SB.

Having said that....since I watched him closely in college....while he was at Florida, (before Auburn), he stole a laptop. (from the school library if I am not mistaken). And he was caught in the act. For me that lowers character to be caught climbing out of the window while stealing something. He was. He was run off by Florida.

Then there is the matter of the $180,000 that the NCAA was after him for.  It was filtered through his dad's church.
I am sorry, but at least then, he was a scammer.

But, I don't hate him. I don't trust his motives though.
I hope he has changed. He has a new baby to influence now. That is more important IMO than any football game....and hey...I LOVE football.


----------



## sealybobo

Kat said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Jordan lebron Kobe were the face of the NBA. Last white was Larry bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who gets the most endorsements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were talking about this on sports radio Detroit. Whether you hate him or love him he is interesting and good.
> 
> I heard he broke Payton's rookie record. People like to say he's not that good even tough he only lost 1 game. At one point Carolina was the worst team that was still undefeated.
> 
> I'm a good judge of if someone's a jerk. Cams not a jerk. He's charismatic and outspoken and that threatens some people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 100% agree he is good. I watched him in college and he was great. I am not a huge fan of show boating...unless a group of players do it. Then it is not just to draw attention to yourself.
> 
> I have known about Newton for a long time.
> 
> He is VERY good, and I think Carolina will be winning the SB.
> 
> Having said that....since I watched him closely in college....while he was at Florida, (before Auburn), he stole a laptop. (from the school library if I am not mistaken). And he was caught in the act. For me that lowers character to be caught climbing out of the window while stealing something. He was. He was run off by Florida.
> 
> Then there is the matter of the $180,000 that the NCAA was after him for.  It was filtered through his dad's church.
> I am sorry, but at least then, he was a scammer.
> 
> But, I don't hate him. I don't trust his motives though.
> I hope he has changed. He has a new baby to influence now. That is more important IMO than any football game....and hey...I LOVE football.
Click to expand...

A. I did some crazy stupid maybe even criminal stuff back in college I'm not proud of. People grow up.

B. And I don't hate anyone taking money. I'd take it too. 

C. He's very young and very good. I don't mind if one guy celebrates unless you are losing the stfu until you are winning.

D. My nephew barely beat me at video basketball. I was winning the entire game and the computer helped him in the end. But he talked shit the entire game. It's only annoying if you lose. I was pissed. If you hate cam maybe he celebrated too much against your team then I can see not liking him. I didn't root for Jordan or Kobe or Brady either but I respect their greatness.


----------



## Kat

sealybobo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Jordan lebron Kobe were the face of the NBA. Last white was Larry bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who gets the most endorsements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were talking about this on sports radio Detroit. Whether you hate him or love him he is interesting and good.
> 
> I heard he broke Payton's rookie record. People like to say he's not that good even tough he only lost 1 game. At one point Carolina was the worst team that was still undefeated.
> 
> I'm a good judge of if someone's a jerk. Cams not a jerk. He's charismatic and outspoken and that threatens some people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 100% agree he is good. I watched him in college and he was great. I am not a huge fan of show boating...unless a group of players do it. Then it is not just to draw attention to yourself.
> 
> I have known about Newton for a long time.
> 
> He is VERY good, and I think Carolina will be winning the SB.
> 
> Having said that....since I watched him closely in college....while he was at Florida, (before Auburn), he stole a laptop. (from the school library if I am not mistaken). And he was caught in the act. For me that lowers character to be caught climbing out of the window while stealing something. He was. He was run off by Florida.
> 
> Then there is the matter of the $180,000 that the NCAA was after him for.  It was filtered through his dad's church.
> I am sorry, but at least then, he was a scammer.
> 
> But, I don't hate him. I don't trust his motives though.
> I hope he has changed. He has a new baby to influence now. That is more important IMO than any football game....and hey...I LOVE football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A. I did some crazy stupid maybe even criminal stuff back in college I'm not proud of. People grow up.
> 
> B. And I don't hate anyone taking money. I'd take it too.
> 
> C. He's very young and very good. I don't mind if one guy celebrates unless you are losing the stfu until you are winning.
> 
> D. My nephew barely beat me at video basketball. I was winning the entire game and the computer helped him in the end. But he talked shit the entire game. It's only annoying if you lose. I was pissed. If you hate cam maybe he celebrated too much against your team then I can see not liking him. I didn't root for Jordan or Kobe or Brady either but I respect their greatness.
Click to expand...



Never said I hated him. Not once.
I did say he is sooooooooo good looking. 
I wouldn't want a thief stealing anything of mine..and it was not that long ago..........of course now he has the money.
Isn't quite fair for other athletes that play by the rules and do not take money.........not to mention it can get the school in trouble.


----------



## HUGGY

Asclepias said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK..you have digressed to full blown moron.  Color obviously matters more to you than just about any contributor on this MB.  Too bad about the slavery thingy.  It ruined the blacks.  Bad luck eh?  Color only matters to most whites when it comes to keeping their families and property safe and intact.  You can rave on about how whites have no justification for keeping an extra eye on blacks but most violent crime in the USA is black on black so if I was you I would take the whites lead and slap an extra dead bolt on my front and rear doors.
> 
> 
> 
> I only keep an eye on white people. Your history has shown you can not be trusted and you still lack the basic tenets of humanity as a race.  Once Black people stop thinking a few sane whites means all whites are great they will understand what your foul race has done. Whites have a justification for keeping an eye on Blacks. You are fearful that you are going to get what your ancestors deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fear you?  That's a laugh.  Thanks for that... there really isn't enough humor to go around.
> 
> You see Sport...you ARE inferior and you know it.  The difference between you and I is that the 60" TV screen on your wall was purchased a dime on the dollar from some POS that stole it.  I haven't bought stolen property in all my years.  I will not support scum...you do it gladly like you are getting over on somebody.  What THAT proves is that you are stupid and have no character.  That means you make mistakes..practically every day.
> 
> Fear you?  Right.  I see people like you every day.  Some have tested me and they are gone and I am still here.
> The only thing I fear is losing those close to me.  That hurts.  I lost my favorite Pit last summer.  That was rough.  Fortunately I live right next to the largest cemetery in Seattle.  That makes burying the departed properly  very convenient.  My dog Dre received a proper funeral...as good as any dog could hope for.  The digging the grave was the hard part but that offers the homeless transients an opportunity to make a few bucks.
> 
> I admire blacks that overcome the shit they come from and rise up with good character and clean consciences and live their lives with enduring dignity.  Then there are those like you, simpletons that need to bolster their shallow lives by blaming others for the shit lives they occupy.  Fear you?  All good white people and the handful of decent black folks need to do is be prepared to put scum down like the rabid dogs that they are so as to not be in jeopardy for taking out the trash.  You go ahead on and keep trying to convince yourself that decent people must fear you.  They don't.
> 
> Now run along and please do turn down the volume on your amplifiers blaring that stupid noise you entertain yourself with.  You know what IS funny...When Will Smith whined that the Grammy's wouldn't feature your dumb ass rap on TV.  Now THAT's one stupid N****R.  I bet you call that steaming sack of shit music also.  Fear you?  How on earth could anyone fear someone that listens to rap and hip hop?  Me?  I do appreciate the warning from several blocks away that an extremely stupid individual is headed my way.  Thanks for that.
> 
> Now...back to football.  I am looking forward to Scam Newton making a clown out of himself in the SB.  His ridiculous moronic hubris will set back respect for the angry young black athletes on a very large stage.  Good for him...good for you.  You do like the smell of ass though don't you.   Me?  Not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt read all of your post because its obviously a fear fueled rant. Without realizing it you have proved exactly what I am speaking about. Youre afraid. White boys like you make me laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it that the truth hurts.  The REAL reason you claim to comment on something you didn't read.  I'm not a child or like you endowed with a child-like mind.  I owned a music concert production company 69-73 bringing all the top black R&B and rock acts to Seattle. I interacted with the black community, hired the Black Panthers for security and so on.  Earth Wind and Fire, Sly and The Family Stone and many others played on my stages.  I came into close contact with more black people in my life of 66 years than you as a black EVER did.  So Suck It!
> 
> I'm the only white guy EVER to hang out in a Black Panther safe house.  You would have never made it through the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need to try and impress me. I dont believe you no matter how hard you try. Give it a rest.
Click to expand...


A friend of mine Maurice White died yesterday.  I was the first promoter to bring him to Seattle back in 72.  His and EW&F's second gig for me was to play for the troops at Fort Lewis.  Not many people showed up and the band still played their hearts out.  As the bus and trailer was packed and about to head back South to SF Maurice turned to me and said "Sean, I don't expect you to pay us for this last performance.  We didn't draw flies."  I had contracted him $4,000 to play the gig.  I reached in my suit pocket and handed him the 4 G's and said "Mo, you guys played great.  You deserve what we talked about"  The man just silently stood there with tears running down his cheeks.  The Band was dead broke and talking about going their separate ways.  I would like to think that my honesty in spite of a sizable personal loss helped to keep them together. 

If that "impresses" you then good...it should.  Helping keep Earth Wind and Fire together was a good thing.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cam is the modern Jackie Robinson and can expect white people to be angry at him finally breaking the white NFL monopoly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't breaking a white monopoly. We had Doug Williams break the barrier. The last two years we have had Wilson in the Super Bowl. Cam is just another NFL quarterback that will be great or fizzle. I'm thinking a great QB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wilson was never the face of the NFL. In fact despite how black the NFL is its always white quarterbacks. It wasn't Jerry rice it was Joe Montana.
> 
> It wasn't Ray Lewis or Barry Sanders or emmit Smith. It's always the Manning's bradys and Aaron Rodgers.
> 
> Cam should be the new face of the NFL. He's fantastic. Love his attitude. Only haters hate.
Click to expand...


Could be said OJ Simpson was the face of the NFL in the early to mid 70s. He was on lots of commercials. All of us wanted to be OJ running through defenses. Walter Peyton could have been the face of the NFL after OJ Simpson.

I'm not sure what the face of the NFL is.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cam is the modern Jackie Robinson and can expect white people to be angry at him finally breaking the white NFL monopoly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't breaking a white monopoly. We had Doug Williams break the barrier. The last two years we have had Wilson in the Super Bowl. Cam is just another NFL quarterback that will be great or fizzle. I'm thinking a great QB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wilson was never the face of the NFL. In fact despite how black the NFL is its always white quarterbacks. It wasn't Jerry rice it was Joe Montana.
> 
> It wasn't Ray Lewis or Barry Sanders or emmit Smith. It's always the Manning's bradys and Aaron Rodgers.
> 
> Cam should be the new face of the NFL. He's fantastic. Love his attitude. Only haters hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said Wilson was the face of anything. OJ Simpson was the face of the NFL in the early to mid 70s. He was on lots of commercials. All of us wanted to be OJ running through defenses. Walter Peyton was the face of the NFL after OJ Simpson.
Click to expand...

Mean Joe green too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cam is the modern Jackie Robinson and can expect white people to be angry at him finally breaking the white NFL monopoly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't breaking a white monopoly. We had Doug Williams break the barrier. The last two years we have had Wilson in the Super Bowl. Cam is just another NFL quarterback that will be great or fizzle. I'm thinking a great QB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wilson was never the face of the NFL. In fact despite how black the NFL is its always white quarterbacks. It wasn't Jerry rice it was Joe Montana.
> 
> It wasn't Ray Lewis or Barry Sanders or emmit Smith. It's always the Manning's bradys and Aaron Rodgers.
> 
> Cam should be the new face of the NFL. He's fantastic. Love his attitude. Only haters hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be said OJ Simpson was the face of the NFL in the early to mid 70s. He was on lots of commercials. All of us wanted to be OJ running through defenses. Walter Peyton could have been the face of the NFL after OJ Simpson.
> 
> I'm not sure what the face of the NFL is.
Click to expand...

Brady


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to try and impress me. I dont believe you no matter how hard you try. Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are
> 
> 
> Then give up the hate. You are the one that hijacked this thread with it. Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you know. The hate toward white people. Or at least toward 85% of them.
Click to expand...

I dont hate 85% of white people. I only hate the ones that actively harm Blacks.  The ones that are passively racist dont really concern me.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize there was a face to the NFL. Faces of the greats maybe....and there have been many.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Jordan lebron Kobe were the face of the NBA. Last white was Larry bird.
> 
> Look who gets the most endorsements. I'm expecting cam to be like Ali or tiger or Serena. I hope he wins Sunday. The young cocky stud vs old school.
Click to expand...

Jerry West remains the face of the NBA. Thats why they call him "The Logo".


----------



## Unkotare

CrusaderFrank said:


> Cam is the modern Jackie Robinson and can expect white people to be angry at him finally breaking the white NFL monopoly




????????


----------



## TrinityPower

Kat said:


> Panthers quarterback Cam Newton suggested for the first time Wednesday that race may play a factor in why he's become a lightning rod for public criticism.
> ''I'm an African-American quarterback that scares people because they haven't seen nothing that they can compare me to,'' said the 6-foot-5, 245-pound Newton.
> The No. 1 pick in the 2011 NFL draft out of Auburn, Newton has his share of detractors who either don't like how he plays, his celebrations or his abundance of self-confidence.\
> Newton, a leading league MVP candidate putting up record-breaking numbers, said he learned a long time ago that he can't please everyone.
> ''People are going to judge, and have opinions on things I don't have control over,'' Newton said.
> The stout and speedy Newton is beating teams with his arm and his legs, throwing for 35 touchdowns and running for 10 this season. He has helped lead the Panthers (17-1) to their first Super Bowl since 2003. Carolina plays the AFC champion Denver Broncos on Feb. 7 in Santa Clara, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newton: I'm black QB that scares people
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? That doesn't even make sense.
> 
> He is as good looking as he can be, and he is a very good q/b, but I never once thought of his color. I don't get why that has to be brought into everything now days.


The thing that is scary is that he is going up in front of national media after being in college and forming sentences in that manner.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to try and impress me. I dont believe you no matter how hard you try. Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are
> 
> 
> Then give up the hate. You are the one that hijacked this thread with it. Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you know. The hate toward white people. Or at least toward 85% of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont hate 85% of white people. I only hate the ones that actively harm Blacks.  The ones that are passively racist dont really concern me.
Click to expand...

We are all passively racist.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to try and impress me. I dont believe you no matter how hard you try. Give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are
> 
> 
> Then give up the hate. You are the one that hijacked this thread with it. Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you know. The hate toward white people. Or at least toward 85% of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont hate 85% of white people. I only hate the ones that actively harm Blacks.  The ones that are passively racist dont really concern me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all passively racist.
Click to expand...






Speak for yourself, fish.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cam is the modern Jackie Robinson and can expect white people to be angry at him finally breaking the white NFL monopoly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't breaking a white monopoly. We had Doug Williams break the barrier. The last two years we have had Wilson in the Super Bowl. Cam is just another NFL quarterback that will be great or fizzle. I'm thinking a great QB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wilson was never the face of the NFL. In fact despite how black the NFL is its always white quarterbacks. It wasn't Jerry rice it was Joe Montana.
> 
> It wasn't Ray Lewis or Barry Sanders or emmit Smith. It's always the Manning's bradys and Aaron Rodgers.
> 
> Cam should be the new face of the NFL. He's fantastic. Love his attitude. Only haters hate.
Click to expand...


How did you like his attitude after losing the SB?   No grace or leadership.  He acted like a petulant child.  One word answers and got up and walked out.   THAT is part of why some people dislike him.


----------



## JimH52

From his reaction to the fumble in the 4th Quarter, he is also a scared African American Quarterback.

Cam Newton's antics in Super Bowl 50 loss fuel criticism

He is an incredible talent and will be the favorite to win the SB for a number of years to come, but he needs to stop reading press releases on how great he is and do a little more growing up.


----------



## WinterBorn

JimH52 said:


> From his reaction to the fumble in the 4th Quarter, he is also a scared African American Quarterback.
> 
> Cam Newton's antics in Super Bowl 50 loss fuel criticism
> 
> He is an incredible talent and will be the favorite to win the SB for a number of years to come, but he needs to stop reading press releases on how great he is and do a little more growing up.



Winning with dignity is one thing.  But a star should also know how to lose with dignity.  It doesn't mean you like losing.  Just show some respect.


----------



## Rustic

My name is cam and I choked...


----------



## JimH52

He will learn.


----------



## Stephanie

My name is Cammie from now on,  because I sulked just like a little girl after losing to a defense that is number one in the game of football. they didn't care if you were pink or black/white with purple polka dots. He didn't see that coming that's for sure...poor thing. waaaa


----------



## TrinityPower

I liked what Deion had to say about it which was basically hey dude if you are going to dish it you best stand in there and take it when it hits the fan on you also.  Newton is like school in the summertime.....NO CLASS


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Well he's no Brady or Joe Montana, dats fur shure


----------



## TrinityPower

Brady is a big spoiled baby, so is Rodgers.


----------



## Toro

Von Miller is an African-American LB who scares people.


----------



## TrinityPower

Lawrence Taylor was a LB who scared people.  Kenny Easley was a Safety who terrified people.  Cam Chancellor frightens people...Newton in a superman cape...not so much


----------



## Stephanie

Toro said:


> Von Miller is an African-American LB who scares people.



Michael Ware is another black American defensive player that should scare those guys playing football. that defense was Awesome


----------



## sealybobo

Kat said:


> Panthers quarterback Cam Newton suggested for the first time Wednesday that race may play a factor in why he's become a lightning rod for public criticism.
> ''I'm an African-American quarterback that scares people because they haven't seen nothing that they can compare me to,'' said the 6-foot-5, 245-pound Newton.
> The No. 1 pick in the 2011 NFL draft out of Auburn, Newton has his share of detractors who either don't like how he plays, his celebrations or his abundance of self-confidence.\
> Newton, a leading league MVP candidate putting up record-breaking numbers, said he learned a long time ago that he can't please everyone.
> ''People are going to judge, and have opinions on things I don't have control over,'' Newton said.
> The stout and speedy Newton is beating teams with his arm and his legs, throwing for 35 touchdowns and running for 10 this season. He has helped lead the Panthers (17-1) to their first Super Bowl since 2003. Carolina plays the AFC champion Denver Broncos on Feb. 7 in Santa Clara, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newton: I'm black QB that scares people
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? That doesn't even make sense.
> 
> He is as good looking as he can be, and he is a very good q/b, but I never once thought of his color. I don't get why that has to be brought into everything now days.


You know who scares me Cam?






Not


----------



## Kat

sealybobo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Panthers quarterback Cam Newton suggested for the first time Wednesday that race may play a factor in why he's become a lightning rod for public criticism.
> ''I'm an African-American quarterback that scares people because they haven't seen nothing that they can compare me to,'' said the 6-foot-5, 245-pound Newton.
> The No. 1 pick in the 2011 NFL draft out of Auburn, Newton has his share of detractors who either don't like how he plays, his celebrations or his abundance of self-confidence.\
> Newton, a leading league MVP candidate putting up record-breaking numbers, said he learned a long time ago that he can't please everyone.
> ''People are going to judge, and have opinions on things I don't have control over,'' Newton said.
> The stout and speedy Newton is beating teams with his arm and his legs, throwing for 35 touchdowns and running for 10 this season. He has helped lead the Panthers (17-1) to their first Super Bowl since 2003. Carolina plays the AFC champion Denver Broncos on Feb. 7 in Santa Clara, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newton: I'm black QB that scares people
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? That doesn't even make sense.
> 
> He is as good looking as he can be, and he is a very good q/b, but I never once thought of his color. I don't get why that has to be brought into everything now days.
> 
> 
> 
> You know who scares me Cam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not
Click to expand...





Now he's whining over getting hit. Umm he's not playing touch football.


----------



## B. Kidd

Kat said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Panthers quarterback Cam Newton suggested for the first time Wednesday that race may play a factor in why he's become a lightning rod for public criticism.
> ''I'm an African-American quarterback that scares people because they haven't seen nothing that they can compare me to,'' said the 6-foot-5, 245-pound Newton.
> The No. 1 pick in the 2011 NFL draft out of Auburn, Newton has his share of detractors who either don't like how he plays, his celebrations or his abundance of self-confidence.\
> Newton, a leading league MVP candidate putting up record-breaking numbers, said he learned a long time ago that he can't please everyone.
> ''People are going to judge, and have opinions on things I don't have control over,'' Newton said.
> The stout and speedy Newton is beating teams with his arm and his legs, throwing for 35 touchdowns and running for 10 this season. He has helped lead the Panthers (17-1) to their first Super Bowl since 2003. Carolina plays the AFC champion Denver Broncos on Feb. 7 in Santa Clara, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newton: I'm black QB that scares people
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? That doesn't even make sense.
> 
> He is as good looking as he can be, and he is a very good q/b, but I never once thought of his color. I don't get why that has to be brought into everything now days.
> 
> 
> 
> You know who scares me Cam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's whining over getting hit. Umm he's not playing touch football.
Click to expand...


Check out Cam's 'Easter Parade' get-up yesterday. I had to check the calendar to make sure that it wasn't Easter. Looked gay, sounded gay.............is Cam gay?


----------



## Kat

B. Kidd said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Panthers quarterback Cam Newton suggested for the first time Wednesday that race may play a factor in why he's become a lightning rod for public criticism.
> ''I'm an African-American quarterback that scares people because they haven't seen nothing that they can compare me to,'' said the 6-foot-5, 245-pound Newton.
> The No. 1 pick in the 2011 NFL draft out of Auburn, Newton has his share of detractors who either don't like how he plays, his celebrations or his abundance of self-confidence.\
> Newton, a leading league MVP candidate putting up record-breaking numbers, said he learned a long time ago that he can't please everyone.
> ''People are going to judge, and have opinions on things I don't have control over,'' Newton said.
> The stout and speedy Newton is beating teams with his arm and his legs, throwing for 35 touchdowns and running for 10 this season. He has helped lead the Panthers (17-1) to their first Super Bowl since 2003. Carolina plays the AFC champion Denver Broncos on Feb. 7 in Santa Clara, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newton: I'm black QB that scares people
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? That doesn't even make sense.
> 
> He is as good looking as he can be, and he is a very good q/b, but I never once thought of his color. I don't get why that has to be brought into everything now days.
> 
> 
> 
> You know who scares me Cam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's whining over getting hit. Umm he's not playing touch football.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out Cam's 'Easter Parade' get-up yesterday. I had to check the calendar to make sure that it wasn't Easter. Looked gay, sounded gay.............is Cam gay?
Click to expand...



I saw it. Looked more pimp to me.....I posted it on the other Cam thread a few minutes ago.


----------



## Kat

oops......duh. I posted it in THIS thread. LOL Look above.


----------



## sealybobo

B. Kidd said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Panthers quarterback Cam Newton suggested for the first time Wednesday that race may play a factor in why he's become a lightning rod for public criticism.
> ''I'm an African-American quarterback that scares people because they haven't seen nothing that they can compare me to,'' said the 6-foot-5, 245-pound Newton.
> The No. 1 pick in the 2011 NFL draft out of Auburn, Newton has his share of detractors who either don't like how he plays, his celebrations or his abundance of self-confidence.\
> Newton, a leading league MVP candidate putting up record-breaking numbers, said he learned a long time ago that he can't please everyone.
> ''People are going to judge, and have opinions on things I don't have control over,'' Newton said.
> The stout and speedy Newton is beating teams with his arm and his legs, throwing for 35 touchdowns and running for 10 this season. He has helped lead the Panthers (17-1) to their first Super Bowl since 2003. Carolina plays the AFC champion Denver Broncos on Feb. 7 in Santa Clara, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newton: I'm black QB that scares people
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? That doesn't even make sense.
> 
> He is as good looking as he can be, and he is a very good q/b, but I never once thought of his color. I don't get why that has to be brought into everything now days.
> 
> 
> 
> You know who scares me Cam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's whining over getting hit. Umm he's not playing touch football.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out Cam's 'Easter Parade' get-up yesterday. I had to check the calendar to make sure that it wasn't Easter. Looked gay, sounded gay.............is Cam gay?
Click to expand...

His butt is


----------



## Unkotare

Some people wanted to start marketing Cam as America's Sweetheart last year, but it has become all too clear that he is a whiny, me-first pussy.


----------

